# Training dailys!!



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

hey guys, i was thinking maybe we could start a new thread called the training dailys or something where everyone says what kind of exercise they did that day and what your training for etc(if your training for anything)....

anyway... i didnt do anything today because i'm tired from yesterday.
Yesterday's workout:

1.5 mile warm up
1.5 mile timed run (did this run twice)
cool down was walking and stretching

Do you guys think this is a good idea? I think it would be interesting and a way to find a new workouts to do etc. 
oh, by the way i am training for a 5K race that is july 7th


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Sure man!

Next workout day i'll just copy my whole chart on here of what i did, weight, etc.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

BTW i'm just training to be in shape again! i'm not running any marathons or anything, but still this is a great idea!


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

After i quitted tae-kwon-do i came up with this exercise routine:

10 minutes of stretching
10-15 minutes of tae-kwon-do
200 push ups (sets of 30-40)
100 sit ups (sets of 30-40)
50 weightlifts on each arm with a 15kilogram dumbbell. (sets of 10-15)
30-40 minutes of jogging. (non-stop) I started jogging because i had crappy stamina. my taekwondo instructor suggested i jog every once in a while. Nowadays my stamina is really really great :boogie 

Back when i was in florida i used to do this almost everyday. Now i do this every sunday because of my full time job at a warehouse, which involves heavy lifting....


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm on workout break until after the 4th! My diet is still in check cept for breakfast this morning. I'm not missing a workout tho or anything, i do full body twice a week anyways.

I made a hungry man egg sandwich with the following... I hope you are all sitting down 

Bacon
cheese
scrambled eggs
home fries
steak
a pancake
some maple syrup
on some italian bread

Heart stopper! :b


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

oh man thats quite the breakfast! yeah i am not training a whole lot right now either because i have a race on saturday that i am kindof tapering for. i ran 10 minutes the other day but besides that i havent done anything. i think i will go for a run tonight tho and after i do that i will definitely post it here!!


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Just currently training to maintain muscle. Today...
Reverse Neck curls-25lbx17
One leg seated leg presses-128x10, 208x10(not enough weight in the stack for two legs)
Seated Bench Press-100x7,163x10,205x12
Seated Rows 142x8,8.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

wow you are strong sprinter! especially on that leg press!!

anyway for me i just got done with a 4.5 mile hilly run! well, actually i'm guessing 4.5 miles but i am going to measure it later....
my race is on saturday so this is my last official training run before the race


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I RAN IN AN ORGANIZED EVENT TODAY WITH MY BRO AND NEPHEW. 40:05 IN THE "FREEDOM FOUR MILER" THE PARADE AFTERWARDS BLEW HARD.....YOU CAN ALWAYS TELL A BAD PARADE WHEN YOU HAVE vEHICLES GOING BY YOU THAT ARE DECORATED AND NO SIGNAGE. IT'S LIKE SOMEONE JUST DECIDED "WHAT THE HECK, LET'S BE IN THE PARADE?" lol.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

^^ good for you man! good workout!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok first of all my workouts always seem to fall on the WORST days weather wise! it's like 90 degress with 100% humidity. Well not really but it was DAMN hot in my garage.

Ok i did upper body today, yesterday was my workout day and i was hung over like you wouldn't believe. I puked like 10 times, to the point of stomach bile. GREAT ab workout that was tho! My abs were sore like crazy today lol.


breakfast : Bowl of honey bunches of oats, 1 hardboiled egg,slice of toast with strawberry preserves, a bananna, glass of skim milk, multi vitamin.

worked out an hour and half later.


Started with 10 minutes warm up ( just running place, various motions such as arm cicrles, shouder shrugs, get the joints ready, jumping jacks)

Thne i go right into pull ups.

Wide grip (pronated grip)- warm up with 3, then do 8

medium grip (one palm pronated, the other supinated, do both)- 8

close grip pronated-8

commando/mountain climbers- 8 to each side of the bar

close grip supinated- 10

repeat for set 2. usually i can't get anything past 5 reps this second set around, so i pretty much go to failure.

Push -ups- 10 for a warmup

Dips- 2 sets of 12, 1 set weighted with 10 pounds, 8 reps

bench press- warm ups with 50 pounds, 5 reps. Then 3 sets 95 pounds 8 reps.

military press- 3 sets 75 pounds 5 reps ( i dont do warm up sets anymore at this point since i'm pretty much all warmed up range of motion wise, i just need to watch out for my shoulder that i injured a while back. I'm still always cautious with it.

shoulder shrugs- 3 sets 100 pounds- 5 reps

Barbell rows- 3 sets 70 pounds- 8 reps

Barbell curls- 3 sets 80 pounds- 5 reps.

Abs
2 sets side crunches- 20
3 sets leg raises- 20 reps
3 sets leg kick ups or whateverr the hell the name is! 20 reps
3 sets crunches to opposite elbow- 20 reps

3 sets full crunches , laying on a bench with my upperbody hanging half off it so my upperbody comes down below the normal range of motion- 12 reps

Lay on stomach and do supermans for the back area, then suck in my gut and lift body off the ground for as long as i can hold it with abs tensed resting on my toes and elbows.

Protein shake, then stretch 


Thats pretty much it for upperbody at the moment. I'm always changing things tho after a few weeks.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

I just got back from vacation where I ate everything in sight and never worked out and it was amazing! Haha, but reality hits you hard when you come back home, so today, I did a little abs and chest at home, cause I don't like going to the gym anymore. I was too jet-lagged and tired to finish exercising, but I started out with:

Bench: 165 lbs, 1 set of 7
Curl: 35lbs, 1 set of 10 (10 for each arm)
Inclined sit-up: 1 set of 60

I'm a lazy bum and still in vacation mode. Oh, well. Tomorrow I'll be feeling better and will work out hard. :yes


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

No workout today but I did some yesterday...
Standing Heel Raises with one of those leverage type machines that multiply the weight. 280x17
Overhead press--105x10 120x7 followed by
side bench lateral raises 10lb dumbbell 2 sets of 8


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Walked six, 50 abdominals, I would have run some of it but got just five hours of sleep, :wtf


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Omg, you guys do a lot. Don't laugh, I'm really weak, but heres what I do twice a week (pffft, its all in kg's so you wont get it anyway) - been going to the gym for 3 weeks so far, lol:

Traveling Lunges: 2 sets of 10-12, lol I'm not sure what weight dumbbells I use, they're really little ones - I just take the ones that are 3rd from the top of the rack.
Leg Press: 2 sets of 10-12, 20kg.
Step ups: 2 sets of 10-12, 2x11kg dumbbells.
Chest Press: 2 sets of 10-12, 15kg.
Shoulder Press: 2 sets of 10-12, 12kg.
Lat Pull Down: 2 sets of 10-12, 20kg.
Calf Raise: 2 sets of 10-12, 38 kg.
Seated Row: 2 sets of 10-12, 18kg.
Bicep Preacher Curls: 2 sets of 10-12, 5kg.
Tricep Extension: 2 sets of 10-12, 18kg.

Hanging leg raise: 2 sets of 15 (so far I can usually only manage 10 at a time).
Crunch: 2 sets of 15.
Medicine Ball Twist: 2 sets of 15.
Swiss Ball sit ups: 2 sets of 15.

Then one day a week I do a 1 hour cardio workout, mostly on the rower and bike.

*edit* the only reason I know what any of those^^ are is cause I got a personal trainer for a session to show me what to do, hah.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hey Andy that's great. I do no weight lifting at all, so you got me beat there. I was a little hesitant to post because people who "do less" may feel bad if comparing themselves, AND ANXIOUS PEOPLE NEVER COMPARE THEMSELVES TO OTHERS DO THEY?? HAHA. 

But the important thing is just being relentless and doing something everyday or as often as you like, and having a goal in mind, and realizing that this isn't competitive, it's more about encouraging participation. and doing something you like to do!!

I'm going out again right now, My goal is to fit into wait size 32" pants someday. I don't weigh myself, that is discoraging for me.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

hey guys! i just got done with this 5K that was in my town! my time was 26:59 which is by no means even close to my best time for that race in previous years but it was still okay i suppose. it was extremely hilly and awfully hot. i was sick from the beginning and i actually almost quit i felt so bad but i hammered on and i did okay.

it was fun now that its over!!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice QC! Now are you going to keep exercising tho? or was the training just for the run? Way to go tho! Not really about training but i haven't had a cigarette or a cup of coffee in two days  Maybe being hung over after the 4th was just what i needed to kick start me to quit


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks silent prophet. no, i am an exercise buff haha i am not going to stop exercising now. i'm taking advantage of my lazy summer and getting in shape! i'm going to do a few more 5K runs this summer i think. i love doing those races, they are so much fun! 

congratualations on giving up bad habits for the last two days! hopefully you can stick with it! actually, i have heard that coffee is good for you though


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL not the way i drank it, I was at like 6 cups a day. I did kinda cave before and had a cup tho  but still no cigarettes tho! i'm not even craving one at all. Weird! Oh damn tho good for you on all the runs you do! That must take a lot out of you, are your knees killing you for days after?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Great job Coral, your time is very good. Keep up the training. I'm headed out again this am. The weather in Ohio is definitely unusually good, sunny and warm almost every day. Today I hope to walk 2 and job 4.

Hi SilentProphet, congratulations on your endeavor of quitting smoking and cutting down on coffee. I used to be a coffee holic too. But I couldn't sleep!!??? Imagine that, haha.

You know, I just had a thought, maybe I'll post it.......what if we got all who are interested and could make the trip, to run in a 5k or 10k....or lots of people walk these things too, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?? It could be like a mini gathering but without all the socializing, haha.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I relapsed today! Not bad tho. I just got to that point where i couldn't fight the cravings anymore and had a smoke  I feel so guilty and feel ashamed lol i really shouldnt tho, back in the day i smoked like a chimney and still lifted and was fine. Still tho i get "obsessed" and go all out! But then i have these days were i just do my "vices" for that day then get back into the swing of things, it's a rollercoaster ride tho!

I did lower body today tho! here it is

squats =1 set 20 (no weight, warm up)
2 sets 105 pounds 15 reps.

lunges holding 50 pound dumbells in eash hand, 3 sets 8

calf raises with just barbell on my neck( weighs 20 pounds) 
i do 3 sets with toes pointing in different directions IE toes pointing out, in, straight ahead. Then i ditch the bar since i can't balance that good! and do one legged calf raises on a step with one leg behind me hanging in the air.

ended this with some light ab work, not traditional ab exercises tho! those i do in my upperbody workout. For this i just do a move called the "plank" side plank, and i do a plank and kick my legs up like i'm climbing a mountain.

I switch off doing squats and deadlifts everyother workout.


I'm still in the getting back into it phase and it may seem like i'm doing light weight. I don't have a spotter so i can't really go balls to the wall when messing with heavy weights, my squat rack is a piece of crap also. As long as i'm taxing my muscles tho and feel the " i can't lift anymore" i know i'm doing ok.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh i forgot to add i take a vitamin E pill right after my workouts with my protein shake. Cleans up all that waste and free radicals left after lifting.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Corallll! Cool thread! I got the special peanut butter today lol. Thank you! It's quite nutritious with 2.1g w-3/serving! Holy cow. And it's quite ubertasty. Mum approves as well lol. That means a lot especially considering it's a healthful food. =D


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

essensia (sp) makes THE best all natural peanut butter!!!!!!!!!!! :nw


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nah! get this one! first one on the top

http://www.smartbalance.com/omega3.html#

compare that nutrition label with the natural you guys got and let me know!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hmm. well the ingridients of natty PB is peanuts. nothing else. cant get more natural than that.

i forget how much fat natty PB has but i believe its less than this one. this stuff is good but the less fat it has the better. sure its healthy fat but the calories can add up so fast that i prefer the fat content to be as low as possible


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea but this has omega 3's added in! and it's natural so it must be good. I never had it tho. You know how long i was eating PB like "skippy" before releazing how bad it was and when people posted on weightlifting boards they meant "natural" peanut butter :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

if you have problems with food binging, its better to stay away from natty PB and get omega 3s from caps


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not a fan of PB at all tho. But it's a good thing to have before bed! Milk and a few spoonfuls of natty PB. Also great for "bulking"


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Muahaha look at the little people talk about their little peanut butters. This one is superior (compared to Smart Balance, and probably most others)! lol jk, but I'm actually just really impressed with this brand, called "Naturally More." Here are the pertinent stats:

Per 2T serving:
- 169C (98 fat)
- 11g total fat (2g saturated)
- w-3:w-6 4100mg:1200mg (=3.4:1...over three times more 3's than 6's!; I was mistaken earlier when I said 2.1gw-3. Smart Balance seems to have more 6's than 3's)
- 8g total carbs (with 2g sugar and 4g fiber!)
- 10g protein!!!

Of course, I always just limit myself to 1T so cut all of that in half, but those nutrition stats are still really impressive in my opinion.

Actually, I'm not much of a peanut butter person either, as I prefer soy butter and almond butter, both of which taste great on whole grain bread and with soy milk. (I swear almond butter on who grain bread with a little sip of soy milk tastes like white chocolate holy moly.) I've also just purchased a jar of cashew butter just to try it out, and it's all right, but kinda fatty. 

Anyway, thanks again for the package, Coral. You free for some plyometrics tomorrow? Let me know on your plans.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I OD on the Triple Threat bars.............I might as well eat a couple snickers, hahaha


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea don't eat any protein bars! Make your own. The ones you buy already made are just as bad as candy bars !


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

how do you make protein bars????

oh and protein bars are worse. they dont taste that great


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

They are sooo much better homeade! let me find the recipe! You need a ton of wax paper tho, they get gooey!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Protein Bars
Combine in large mixing bowl:

3 Cups Oatmeal
1/2 Cup Natural Peanut butter
1 cup Skim Milk
4 Scoops Protein Powder
dash of cinnamon

Mix until a sticky batter is formed (may take a few minutes)

use a large spoon to spread out the mix into the bottom of a Pam-sprayed glass or metal cooking tray (spread until even)

top with 4-8 packets splenda

put in the fridge overnight and cut into 8 equal bars that yield:

11g fat (good monounsaturated fats)
26g carbs
21g protein

285 calories


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Now that i think about it the bozo who wrote that recipe should have his own cooking show. LOL wtf? when i made my own i heated the ingredients in a pot on a stove then baked them in a oven, he says nothing about baking them, just says to use "oatmeal" LOL well what flavor? is there just plain oatmeal? maybe he meant oats. Then just put them in the fridge without doing anything and VOILA! magic protein bars should appear the next day, they will even have a wrapper somehow.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, they could be no bakers.

4 walking
2 running
sit ups
a few pushups, not many....gawd I need to lift weights!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nah! stick to bodyweight for now. You're a runner anyways. You don't want to get bulky. Find me a bodybuilder who can do more than 10 handstand push ups! They can't! all show and no go! You need your muscles to work for you on those runs you go on! not to just "look good"!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, i just got done with one of the crappiest 4.5 mile runs ever. 2.5 miles in i had to stop because i was so dehydrated and i felt really weak and exhausted. i got some water and somehow managed to make it the rest of the way home. 
---side note! this is a good workout... sometime when you are running (or walking) you should do a set of walking lunges and then go back to running (or walking). it really is a good workout!! try it


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

That would be gross tho! no bakers? Then the splenda would be like sprinkles? YUCK it should be melted down! i think the guy just made mistake when he wrote that recipe!

I worked out today! i'm not going to post my workout since it's prety much the same as my last! when i change stuff up tho i'll add what new exercises i tried.

I did add incline push ups and push ups with one hand on a higher object( like a thick book), the other on the floor.

Same postworkout shake cept this time i added a packet of apples and cinamon oatmeal to my whey and banana. For my post workout meal i have a stak salad waiting in the fridge that i made before. Should be just the right fuel!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



QuietCoral said:


> Well, i just got done with one of the crappiest 4.5 mile runs ever. 2.5 miles in i had to stop because i was so dehydrated and i felt really weak and exhausted. i got some water and somehow managed to make it the rest of the way home.
> ---side note! this is a good workout... sometime when you are running (or walking) you should do a set of walking lunges and then go back to running (or walking). it really is a good workout!! try it


Just make sure you are doing the lunges right! Most people just stretch out there leg and there knee goes way past there foot! Thats so bad for your knees! Make sure your knee doesn't go past your foot! it's really more of a drop down type of movement then a stretching forward one.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

i just got done at the ymca a little bit ago....
lets see i ran .75 miles to the gym
-leg extentions (3X10X90lbs)
-leg press (3X10X170lbs)
-lunges (3X10X15lbs)
-arm curls (3X10X12lbs)
-dumbell incline (3X10X15lbs)
-flyes (3X10X5lbs)
-lat pull down (3X10X70lbs)
-Triceps (3X10X12lbs)
I also did a lot of the machines on my arms but i'm not going to write all that down
Then i ran home the .75 miles

Good workout!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Also how do you do your lunges? i do them one leg at a time. MUCH more of a killer burn! especially with weight.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

i dont do lunges one leg at a time but maybe i will try that!! i like the burn
oh yea dont worry i dont let my knees go past my foot. thanks though


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

7 miles walking. I had an epiphany today while walking. The woman at work is never going to be my girlfriend even though she flirts with me all day. I accepted it and now I can move on. I can also be myself around her now, whew, crush over, thank god.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Earlier today...
Reverse Neck curls-25lbx17
Seated Bench Press-100x10, 163x7, 205x18
Tricep press downs-56lbsx14
EZ bar curls-50lbs multiple rep style up to 5.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice man!


We are actually doing good so far with the work outs! We just all need to stick with it.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> QuietCoral said:
> 
> 
> > Well, i just got done with one of the crappiest 4.5 mile runs ever. 2.5 miles in i had to stop because i was so dehydrated and i felt really weak and exhausted. i got some water and somehow managed to make it the rest of the way home.
> ...


Coral's an exercise expert and is an upcoming exercise physiologist. She knows her stuff. I'll hire her as my PT someday.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL oh i didn't know that! Thats great


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I kinda thought she was a guy tho


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

sometimes i wish i was a guy lol...dont u think coral is a girly name haha


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LMAO now i feel like an idiot! I never even noticed it said Coral by your name. I just went by the SAS name QuietCoral and figured you were a guy! Some people you can't really tell if they are girls or boys by how they post! Sorry tho! :stu


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

4 walking, 3 jogging, crunches, push ups.......and maybe some curls if I don't fall asleep watching scrubs.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn take it easy farleigh! Don't want to overtrain! Give your muscles some time to recoup. :yes 

On a side note i'm sore as hell today! don't know why! didn't really go all out yesterday. I did forget to stretch my triceps after lifting yesterday tho and that could be why they hurt so bad today


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

well i just got done with my 3 mile run which was much better than the other day. it was a "training for hills" run so i chose a very hilly route on purpose. what i did was run as quickly as i could--but not an all out sprint--up the hills and then on the flats and downhills i ran a nice even pace. it was hard, but very good! i think i'm doing another 5K race on July 25th so hopefully my time comes down especially since this next run shouldnt be such a hard course.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Good job everybody!! I wish I could taper off but by the end of the day I need to walk three miles just to put a smile back on my face.

2 walking
5 jogging
pushies
sitties


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

wow fairleigh you really get in the miles, dont you? 

anyway today i did push ups (3 sets..9.5 the first set--6 the second set--5 third set). i haven't done them in a while so yea i cant do very many yet. hopefully i will work myself up
Then i did a bunch of plyometrics including a lot of jumping... hard to explain them but i am now sweating and tired
did some jumping squats and lunges as well.....and single leg jumps. good day!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hi Coral and all,
Hope you all have a good nutrition/training day. I want to start lifting weights but I want to isolate/emphasize my chest. It seems I get all the benefit in my shoulders. Any suggestions? Is it just the positioning the dumbells? I think I need to invest in an adjustable bench.

I do get into the miles...I think it's my exercise/meditation/me time all rolled into one.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Do you have access to weights? Even if you do a great chest exercise that you can do pretty much anywhere are DIPS. It's a compound movement and not only works your chest but tri's and as well 

With weights you can do dumbell flys, bench press, decline bench press, narrow grip to isolate the tris more and hit different parts of your pecs. Different positions= different parts of the chest involved 

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/ChestWt.html


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is the full version of the site i just linked. I used to use it back in the day for some new exercises and for help with stretches! may find it useful!

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Thanks SilentP.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I did lower body lastnight. Same workout as my last lower body cept this tiem i did deadlifts instead of squats. I like changing my workouts this way my body doesn't get "used" to the same motions every session. Shocks your body into new muscle growth.

I been trying to do one legged bodyweight squats just to see how they feel. They look fukcing INTENSE! only thing is i can't ****ing balance and do 1! do a search on youtube for 1 legged squats and you can see what i mean :sigh


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

So what is everybody's goals? Certain weight? Fitness goals? Bodyfat %? BP levels? I think that would make the training dailys more interesting, if there is a goal you're striving for. Don't say maintenance...


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

My goal is just to keep at it, get back in shape. I don't really have a goal this time around. Just to get back into the shape i want to be. It's funny too cause when i was younger i always said how i wish i could gain weight and i would just turn it all into muscle. LOL now look  easier said then done when my metabolism was that of a crackheads!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Maintenance......oh, oh.........size 32" pants/waist. Currently approx'y 37.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah one legged squats are intense! i do them sometimes on my plyometrics days.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Do not! I would have believed that a few days ago before i was told you were a GIRL! :yes Girls can't do one legged squats!

Kidding! Thats great tho that you can! I can't balance at all, and even if i could i'd waste all my energy trying to keep myself balanced that i wouldn't be able to do that many! :sigh


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Such boring goals. :lol


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

when i do one legged squats i usually hold on to something very lightly to steady myself. it would be hard to stay balanced without at least lightly holding onto something!! 

anyway about my goals....
--run a fast 5K
--lose 10 lbs
--reduce body fat to 13-15%(right now 18-20%)
--gain muscle 

hmm yeah thats about it.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Well i'm about to go venture into my garage and bust out some upper body  it's going to be sooo ****ing humid in there :mum I really shouldnt even be doing upperbody since it's only been like 5 days since my last. But i feel fine and ready for it, i think that was plenty of days rest. 

Nice goals Coral! i really never had any goals thinking about it now that Prodigal brought it up! Even years ago when i worked out i just did for the hell of it, to be in shape. I don't even know what my BF% is. I tried using one of thos eonline calculators but those don't work. Next time i'm at my docs i'll see if has those calipers and whatnot.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Good workout overall. I wanted to try Inverted rows instead of normal barbell rows to switch things up and i must say DAMN! They looked so easy and i didn't think they would do anything but i was only able to do like 8 along with my other pull up work. You lay under a pull up/row bar then lift your sternum up to the bar while keeping your body parallel to the ground.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Saturday 19 mile hike (that's the day I found out the girl I love was dating someone else).......then blew it on a high cal/carb dinner, &(*&)(*!
Sunday 4
Monday 4


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that farleigh  Did you go for the walk after you found out? bet it helped clear your head.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, 19 mile hike? How long does that take?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL yea now THATS a walk! If i went on a walk like that i'd wither away to nothing by the time i got done :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

lol, It takes pretty much all day and part of the evening. It did help. I'll be DAM_ED if I'm going to let her stop my progress physically or emotionally. It's just that for the last 2.5 years I've thought only of getting healthy and getting back with her. It's hard to admit you love someone who doesn't share the same goals in a relationship.......my body and my emotions got/are getting a work out. Thanks for the support.

5 walking
2 running (I'm actually starting to run and not plod, yay)


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

today i went to the YMCA and lifted weights. i pretty much did the same workout as before when i lifted weights so i wont post it again.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I am done working for the summer and doing volunteer work. I haven't lifted since last week though and need to get back in shape. I'm going to start using this topic. 

I usually go to the YMCA as well, incredibly cheap compared to Lifetime Fitness, Gold's Gym, etc.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice Prodigal Son! Back in the game! You guys are lucky! don't have any YMCAs over here, then again i got a ton of equpiment in my garage that i got from my aunt when my uncle died. It's always hot as **** in there tho lol. Atleast in the winter i have one of those portable heater things. Fans don't so **** tho!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hi all,
Way to keep working QC and SilentP... and gettng back in the swing PS. My cubemate gave me an awesome sight today. Check it out if you want. I'm off to walk.
FC

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

ROTF! dude i linked you to that site a few days ago! First post on page 5 in this topic! You must have missed it tho!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

hey guys i am having some major calf soreness here. remember last friday when i did all those plyometrics? well this one exercise caused me to have major soreness in my calves. finally, 3 days later my right calf started to heal and is now almost fully not sore, but my left calf is extremely sore still its not healing. i've been taking ibuprofen and today i tried applying heat to it and i also put some icyhot on it. it hurts now as i speak the muscle feels as though its pulsating. it hurts and aches. it hurts to touch, walk etc. i cant really do any exercise on it. anyone have any ideas what is going on here? is it just a really sore muscle because i overdid it on friday? this is really irritating though. help!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That sounds more severe than just a sore muscle, but that is still a possibility. I don't really know what to suggest, I usually just ice it and take ibuprofen and get plenty of rest. If it isn't healing and you describe pulsating pain it could be something you need treatment for, possibly a doctor visit. The problem with calf strains and torn calf muscle is that you could have pulled something from the Achilles tendon. 

Usually it is gastrocnemius or soleus that is strained with calf injuries, from over stress/training. I've had sore muscles go on for nearly a week before and it limited my range of movement but I don't recall having continual pulsating pain. Do you experience any swelling?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

QuietCoral said:


> hey guys i am having some major calf soreness here. remember last friday when i did all those plyometrics? well this one exercise caused me to have major soreness in my calves. finally, 3 days later my right calf started to heal and is now almost fully not sore, but my left calf is extremely sore still its not healing. i've been taking ibuprofen and today i tried applying heat to it and i also put some icyhot on it. it hurts now as i speak the muscle feels as though its pulsating. it hurts and aches. it hurts to touch, walk etc. i cant really do any exercise on it. anyone have any ideas what is going on here? is it just a really sore muscle because i overdid it on friday? this is really irritating though. help!


My left calve was actually hurting me like a week ago. It stayed sore while everything else healed up for liek a week. Mine hur to the touch also. I think i hurt it stretching tho and the past few times i stretched it after working out it still feels a little stiff. You probably just over did it, or maybe you are over training and not giving yourself enough time to recover, then hitting thos emuscle again hard. Do what Prodigal said and take some time off resting it and see how you feel.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

its not really continually pulsating but after i stretched it it was pulsating for a while. probably because it is somewhat inflamed and then i worked it by stretching. i have a feeling it was just really overworked and it is going to take longer than i would like for it to heal. i've never had muscle soreness for longer than 2-3 days though so this is quite irritating to say the least. maybe it is a muscle strain, that is a possibility. i'll give it a couple days. if it doesnt heal then i will call a doctor.
i'm trying to take it easy but my job at work is somewhat hardcore and i work hard. its pretty much impossible not to get some sort of workout in at my job. tomorrow i have to work an 8 hour shift unloading a truck. hopefully if i rest today it will feel good enough tomorrow that work wont be too bad!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Also a nice warm bath should help. Or if you have one of those detachable shower heads let the water run right on your calf.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Silent P, LOL, I actually thought that when I posted it............I thought "I bet SilentP has already posted this, how many kick *** sites like this can there be, lol. I promise to look at postings a little more closely!!

Quiet C, I hope your pain doesn't give you too much trouble, especially with your job. My cubemate at work has Planter Faciitis and he has to immobilize his foot at night.

5 walking, TI(RED)


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

heh! It's ok farleigh! It's a really good site and thats good that you posted it again!

How's your calf feeling today QuietCoral, any better?

I wanted to do lower body today but my head hurts.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I still have a headache but **** it, no pain no gain right? I'm going to go work out, it's pretty damn late but oh well! Plus i need to work off the sloppy joes i had for dinner


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

my calf is feeling much better thanks for the tips about the warm bath! i think all the heat i applied yesterday must have really helped because today it feels about 50 times better and its definitely healing now. crappy thing is at work today i pulled a muscle in my back so hopefully that heals quickly! anyway i hope your headache goes away soon SP. i hate working out with a headache. 

i didnt do anything today except unload a truck and then a whole lot of backstocking! it was pretty tiring and i'm too tired to work out. i know its kinda lame but whatever i guess i should let my calves fully heal anyway

tomorrow i will start hardcore working out again!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Hye thats great your feeling better today  Even it's feeling 100% maybe you should take one more day off from doing heavy working out on it just be on the safe side? LOL i'm the same way tho and hate putting workouts off when i really want to and even if i'm still feeling a ltitle sore i usually still work out. I think i need to calm down a bit and be careful not to overtrain my I only do full body twice a week but i been doing them more frequently and without a week of rest. Well i'll know if i start overtraining if my eyelid starts twitching or if i start getting sick. before i knew about recoverey i used to work out the same muscle like every other day LOL i didn't have a PC then and really didn't know much about working out. My eyelid started twitching really bad constantly from overtraining!

And thanks! My headache went away during the workout! I hope it doesn't come back tho now that i'm resting!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hi guys,
Glad everyone is feeling better. I had a really good exercise today. Then I ate healthy too. Tomorrow I'm taking my dumbells to work. My cube is off in a corner and I can do (flys?) on my breaks.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

You're going to have to lay down tho! Or if you have a chair that reclines you should be able to do them. Can do some hammer curls while your sitting around too and maybe some concentration curls!


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

****! I just had the best abdominal work out. As of now, I am not trying to gain mass, anymore, since I was getting too big. Now, I am simply looking to tone everything down and look lean. I am 5'9", 158lbs right now, so I'm already lean, but I wanna get more defined. I am a little obsessed with my abdnominals and have good exercises for anyone interested. I am still working out my arms and chest, but my main focus is my abdominal/oblique area, since Summer ain't over yet!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Speak Easy. That is a good attitude. And yes, share your routine if you want. I always need something different for the stomach.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Sounds like everybody is doing well. 

I just got back from the YMCA, basically just lifted weights. Mainly compounds exercises as I'm more into functional strength rather than just looking pretty as of right now...looking good is a nice secondary effect though. 

I did a basic 5 x 5 routine, full body routine.

5 x 5 Pull ups
5 x 5 Squats (275 on last set)
5 x 5 Bench Press (225 on last set)
5 x 5 Deadlifts (315 on last set)
2 x 10 dips 

I struggled with my squats, I go really deep but not A2G squats and on my last few reps I felt my body tend to lean forward, that usually puts extra stress on my back. Also, initially on the first few sets my hip flexors and on my superior-lateral quad area I felt really sore and stiff, which is strange because I did some stretching to prevent this and I hadn't lifted a weight in over 10 days...it is something I need to work on. I'd like to get up to 315 and squat that on perfect form at A2G, but I probably won't get those gains for awhile. Squats are the most important lift to me.

I use a power lifting routine with most of the lifts focused on the big 3: bench, deads, and squats. Don't let it fool you though! I'm way too freakin' small to be a power lifter. I'm around 175 lbs and going to be cutting down to 165, while gaining strength via CNS efficiency and motor unit recruitment. I hope. 

I'm probably going to do some isolation work tonight for the calves, abs, and even some neck work!

Oh yeah, I just ate 4 raw eggs! :Belch


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ho-lay Crap Prodigal, you're strong. But those eggs'll kill'ya!! hahaha


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

My LDL levels are low, I assure you!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

3 mile tempo run on a hilly route.... it was really good! calf soreness is a thing of the past, though it still lurks in the corners a bit.

i think later i'm going to do some plyometrics, but i wont overdo it like i did last friday!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Good workouts ladies and gents! Ain't it nice Speak easy when you are young and have such a low bf% that you can see your abs? i miss those days. Thing is i HAVE abs, they are just covered by fat, i NEED to start doing cardio to get rid of the layer of fat covering them. 

I REALLY should start up some cardio today, it's only like 75 out. Nothing crazy, maybe go for a walk, then do some sprints. Interval training. Also somebody like me who doesn't want to lose everything doing cardio i should cal/carb up before a cardio session right? not like people who are trying to lose a ton of weight and just run on empty stomachs. I think once a week of carduio would be perfect for me, maybe twice.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I have bad genes with my abs as it relates to visible upper abs. 

My stomach is almost always flat, but I have to get just under 6% BF for them to really be seen. I don't know if it is because I'm like a freakin' albino and they just don't show or that I collect a thin layer of fat on the upper portion of my stomach. Usually people have trouble getting their lower abs to show. Not me! heh, my obliques will start showing before my upper abs, a lot of people can get their abs showing at 8% no problem...going from 8--->to 6 that is a pretty big difference, hard for me to stay under 6% BF. 

Silent, I never do cardio on an empty stomach and like to replenish my glycogen reserves. It really depends on your goals though, for just losing sheer weight, running on an empty stomach will burn more fat...but it will also increase the rate of protein breakdown, muscle catabolism.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea man! I started doing all these new ab routines too along with the normal ones like planks/side planks, weighted crunches. Only way to increase ab size is to do crunches with resistance. I keep reading things like normal ab exercises do NOTHING for ab development and that the real ab building comes from the compound exercises you do to strenghten the whole core, not the isolation crunches, leg raises, but things like pull ups!! and other regular exercises.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That's interesting SP about the abs benefitting by "non abs" work. And of course my chair reclines, I'm a governement worker!! haha


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*

Although it isn't the only way to increase ab size a lot of that is true.

That is why I've always had a problem with such a large focus on direct ab work. A lot of the compound lifts I do helps strengthen the core.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

On a side note guys look at this crap! I could have been done with my first day of cardio already and been feeling great! Instead i've sat here, and now it's probably 10 degrees hotter than when i should have went. :fall


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

The ab exercises i can't STAND doing is hanging leg/knee raises from a pull up bar. LOL they just SUCK, everything about them.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm sore from my lifts yesterday, so I think I'm just going to do a lot of stretching and just relax today. 

Why not wait until the evening when it is nice and cool to do your cardio?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Good idea, but i like getting my workouts over with and not have them the thought lingering all day. Then again working out at night is better in a way cause i'm always all fueled up from eating throughout the day, unlike working out mornings after forceing down food when your'e not even hungry which just BLOWS! Picking a Saturday might be a bad idea tho to make my cardio day, just in case of ever going to a friends house for a few beers. Maybe Sunday is a better day for cardio for me. BLOG'd! :lol


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Funny you bring that up PS. I hate stretching! It just bores the **** outta me! I only stretch post workout. I never look forward to it tho I dread it more then the workouts themselves LOL depending on what i'm doing. I dont do static stretching before workouts tho, i warm up with some jumping jacks and do some dynamic stretching (arm circles, shoulder shrugs etc) Just to get the blood flowing.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I mix in dynamic with some static stretching. It is an important part of fitness and often times gets over looked, especially by us guys. 

I just watch some TV when I'm doing the stretches, I'm going to try to get in two good 15 minutes sessions of stretching a day in front of the TV. It isn't the most exciting form of exercise.

I'd like to try yoga in the future and not just to stare at all the hot chicks who go to those classes. haha.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

hey guys
when it got too late to run (9:30pm) it became a plyometrics day instead of a run day hah
anyway here is my workout:
jumping lunges (3X10 reps)
jumping squats (3X10 on each leg)
one leg squats (3X5)
push ups (3X7,6,5)
Many sets of this jump that i used to do when practicing for high jump in high school. i dont really have a name for it so i will call it HJ practice jumps

I also did resistance band exercises


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Jumping anything is bad news Coral  You know better than me tho since you studying all this! You are just coming off that calf injury tho! Hope you had a good workout and wont be feeling it tomorrow!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

HAHA bad news because i just got over my calf soreness or bad news in general? i think my "calf injury" was just sore muscles so i think it is best that i do more of the same things that caused the soreness in the first place in order to make my calves more used to those exercises so next time i do those jumps i wont be so sore!! anyway, the soreness is gone so its all good, don't worry!!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL bad news in general tho! I don't trust any of those "jumping" exercises! So easy to injure yourself while your doing them! i don't trust jumping squats or jumping lunges!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

but they're so effective i could never give them up!! i feel the burn real fast! i think you need to be careful when doing them that you are doing the exercise properly so as not to injure yourself, but i have never really injured myself doing plyometrics besides the sore calves last week.... i become way more injured by overuse of my muscles/knees and joints when i run too much.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I also get a lot of nagging injuries when I run as well Coral. Not so much on my knees but on my feet or ankle joints. 

I didn't do any exercise today, I'm going to stretch good before I go to bed and try and get a plenty of rest, while I continue my 5 x 5 routine tomorrow.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I had a really good morning lifting session at the YMCA! 

I had a good 15 minute stretching session before heading to the gym. 

Squats: 4 x 5, 1 x 2 (315 with final set)
Pull ups: 5 x 5 (Alternate between close-grip/wide)
Dead lifts: 2 x 5, 1 x 3 (315 with final set)
Bench Press: 5 x 5 (230 with final set)
Standing Calf Raises: 5 x 5 (285 with final set)
Explosive dips: 5 x 5 

This guy asked me to spot him doing bench, not a huge guy but had about 20 pounds on me...I remember him he is the bench press machine. Really strong on bench, strongest guy I see in the morning.  He did 315 for 2 reps and I assisted him with the last 2 reps for a total of 4. I never see him do leg work though, lol. Anyhow, I decided to do 315 (3-45 plates look so pretty!) for squats and I had this young looking skinny guy spot me as I couldn't find the bench monster guy, well he had no idea how to spot me and gets on my left side as I do squats, I told him just make sure I don't fall down...I was only going for 1 rep but I got 2 reps (could have gotten another) and the guy told me that I got it easy, but I told him it didn't feel easy, anyhow told him thanks and finished my workout. He really had no clue how to squat spot, but luckily I needed no assistance! I don't know if I should have said something to him though. 

Hope everybody has a great workout today!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hi Everybody,
I just had to say what a good workout I had. It sounds like it's going well for everybody. Keep it up. I added a 15lb backpack to my walking because I think my bod is adjusted to the same old stuff.
6 walking w/15lbs
1 running
pushies/sitties
Chest flies at work.
I'm kind of excited because I'm actually running and not jogging, Damm I'm hungry!!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That is awesome, seems like a lot of mileage too! Do you eat a lot of carbs?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Not many carbs, my goal is weight loss. And that is coming along okay.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Terrible workout today  Not so much terrible, but i been doing one legged squats, and the top part of my knee started killing me! I knew they were a messed up exercise that shouldn't be done! It's feeling much better now tho. It was this sharp pain right above my knee cap, i probably didn't warm up long enough.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> Terrible workout today  Not so much terrible, but i been doing one legged squats, and the top part of my knee started killing me! I knew they were a messed up exercise that shouldn't be done! It's feeling much better now tho. It was this sharp pain right above my knee cap, i probably didn't warm up long enough.


:lol I'm really confused, but I'm glad you're back!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

that sucks about the knee! i think that squats and lunges are somewhat hard on the knees. seems all exercise eventually causes some kind of overuse! at least in me ugh. i get overtrained and injured so easy. 

Anyway, i just got done with a 4 mile run. it was somewhat crappy and hard for some reason. at least i got it done though. i havent been running as much lately so that is probably why.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

4 mile run is very respectable, nice job Coral!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea 4 miles is great Coral! Very Nice!

I still didn't start up interval running like i said  
I wish i still had my punching bag! Much better cardio for me and i would actually want to do it then


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I might do HIIT tomorrow. You could try HIIT with an intense shadowboxing session if you don't have access to a heavy bag? 

Plus, with SA and all it looks kind of weird to be the only guy outside sprinting and then walking...sprinting and then walking...people are like wtf is with this weirdo.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> Yeah, I might do HIIT tomorrow. You could try HIIT with an intense shadowboxing session if you don't have access to a heavy bag?
> 
> Plus, with SA and all it looks kind of weird to be the only guy outside sprinting and then walking...sprinting and then walking...people are like wtf is with this weirdo.


Hahaha! good point about the sprinting then walking, that would look pretty ridiculous. I could use one of the tracks at the schools over here but they are always packed with people. Thing about shadow boxing is i can't ever get into it! I don't know why, probably cause i'm not connecting with anything and i get bored doing it. I wish i had a whing chun dummy.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I wish I had a good heavybag as well.

Shadowboxing is always about visualizing your opponent, imagination with your footwork, bob and weave, but if you only use your hands it does get boring and isn't as taxing, I try to throw everything, elbows, high kicks, low kicks, work on my footwork, jabs, hooks, flying knees, basically throw everything and work on my form, stance, etc.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

when i do interval training or any kind of strange training technique in running i typically run at night so no one will see me haha. it works for me


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd get attacked by Mosquitos and Gators If i went running at night :fall


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Mospuitos!! I don't know why, but we're having the perfect Summer here in OHIO. Usually it's god awful humid, mospuitos and tons of other bugs but this year we're mosquito free and the humidity is light. We haven't had any weekend rained out all Summer. I"m not complaining but it's weird.

Hope everyone is recovering from their aches and pains. I'm just really tired. I wish I could workout in the A. M. all the time. Hope everybody has a good one.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I worked out in the morning!! It's such a great feeling to be done with your workout by 8:30 AM. Woo hoo!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea i'm really aching/paining today after that workout yesterday, plus i had trouble sleeping again so that doesn't help! :mum . Good Job with getting the workout overwith dave! I know what you mean, i always WANT to workout in the morning but that never happens  
You guys have a good day too.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

My back, mainly my lats have been slightly sore, also my quads. I have trouble sleeping too SilentP, I take this sleeping pill, it makes me drowsy but after awhile it doesn't work. 

I try to get 8 hours of uninterrupted sleep, but that rarely happens.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ever since getting off my anxiety meds i can't sleep. Plus it seems like i can never fall asleep after working out, I'll take my pre bed meal go to sleep but it's like by the time i fall asleep the meal is absorbed already! takes me hours to get to sleep!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I eat my final meal around 9-9:30 pm and it is not uncommon that I am online doing whatever until 2 am.  

I had a nice 15 minute stretching session this morning, I have to force myself to stretch though! First thing in the morning, I feel so much better after but it isn't a lot of fun.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't get it tho. Is it ok to stretch first thing in the morning with cold muscles? I always hear you should always be warmed up even before stretching. Is it different when first waking up?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

My stretching is my warm up, I mix in dynamic with static to get the blood pumping. I feel much better afterwards, it works for me, there is always going to be somebody out there with opposing views, especially on warm up or pre-workout exercises. 

My body has been staying in relatively the same position for over 8 hours...I feel stiff when I wake up or even sore, I need to do some stretching to loosen up.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ahh i thought you just meant static! I got ya.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I did a HIIT workout! 

3 rounds-2 minutes each of full throttle High Intensity Shadowboxing (including high/low kicks, footwork, bob and weave, elbows, superman punches, flying knees, pretty much anything that I can throw that is taxing on my body and requires explosive energy) the interval rest period between rounds was 60 seconds and I included active recovery via jumping rope at a slow pace. My lungs were burning, I was sweating like a pig, and my shoulders went numb after the 2nd round, oxygen debt occurred sometime in the 2nd round as well. 

5-10 minutes jumping rope. (warm up)
Round 1: Shadowboxing (2 mins)
Rest: jumping rope (1 min)
Round 2: Shadowboxing
Rest: jumping rope
Round 3: Shadowboxing
Rest: jumping rope

Then throw up. :lol

Really, I think the jumping rope was a bad idea, I don't like the idea of completely resting but the problem with jumping rope is they just further fatigued my shoulders. I couldn't feel my shoulders in the 3rd round from all the punching. I starting exploding with high kick after high kick and tried to finish up with flying knees. I think a slow jog would be a better idea for active recovery Overall, I'm happy with it and would like to include more rounds in the future, not in the near future though.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds like a great workout man! I need to start up cardio, LOL i keep saying that **** tho! I always put it off. I wish my friends still wanted to play basketball! we used to play all the time. Such a great form of cardio! and doesn't even seem like your doing it.

I was thinking of interval training running up and down stairs! But that could be REAL tough on the knees i would assume. But interval training is very demanding period, but everything should be fine after a good warming up period.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, stairs would be rough, not just the joint stress but also the stress it puts on your quads and hamstrings. They wouldn't be fresh if I was doing that 2-3 times a week, plus heavy strength training twice a week, among other things. That is why I like shadow boxing, it is a full body workout and it is pretty fun...my legs feel fresh. 

I noticed though that the HIIT workout makes me sleepy :lol it is a little 'intense', I didn't even go that long, did a beginner routine but it feels like I swam for 2-3 hours or something. 

Basketball would be awesome! It could replace HIIT even, you do a lot of stop going, explosive energy with leaping, sprinting with fast breaks, and then some resting in between, and it is damn fun! Only thing that worries me with basketball is turning my ankle.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Wow, what a workout you just described. I'm sorry tohear you're not sleeping well. Tapering off meds always made adjusting to sleep difficult. I still take a tiny amount of zanax at night.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

good job everyone! i had a good workout today as well!! 
i did this intense plyometrics workout. actually i did it with another SA'er over webcam! he has this really cool plyometrics video so he put the video over webcam and i did it with him. it was an hour long intense workout! i felt the burn haha. so, hopefully i will be doing this video now every tuesday! ahahha


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, one hour long plyometrics? I had no idea those workouts were that long.

I would love to include plyometrics into my routine, but I think I would experience burn out and fatigue with what I'm hoping to tackle already. It would be great functional explosive strength to compliment my other work outs though. 

Good job!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hey, that's cool Coral. Mayby we can all workout together once. That would be a kick!!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> Hey, that's cool Coral. Mayby we can all workout together once. That would be a kick!!


yes, that would be really cool!!!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Farleigh did you lose 10 years since this afternoon? :lol or is that your real age? Actually i'm really 26, but said i was 27 just in case anybody ever found me on here who know me :sigh Might as well change mine, doubt any of my internet stalkers will find me here. :lol 


Good workouts tho you guys! "webcam workouts" coral? PERVS :lol j/k! that sounds funny tho :b


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Damn, you're all getting younger! :lol

Wednesday, hump day! I did a muscular endurance/active recovery from my strength training routine this morning. I never train to failure, not even full rep failure, most of the time I stop 2-5 reps short of failure. Again, mainly compounds, I was a bit sore from my HIIT workout yesterday, my arms feel heavy right now.

One set, higher reps, stimulating the slow twitch muscle fibers, muscular endurance, and a bit of strength maintenance. 

Squats (185 pounds--25 reps, could have gotten 35 reps, but high reps on good form squats is pretty taxing)
Pull ups (10 dead hang arms locked pull ups, probably should have gotten 13-14 as I had quite a bit left)
Bench Press (135 pounds--30 reps, no comment haha)
Standing Calf Raises (150 pounds--25 reps, I was pretty close to good form failure here)
Dips--20 (again, very close to failure, probably did too many at the time, but I love ending my workout with a good pump with dips.)

Okay, so my bench press is ridiculously good, I could have gotten close to 40 reps. My calf raises need improvement, but damn they were burning and I think they had a little to do with HIIT and jumping rope from yesterday, I didn't want to burn them out. Squats were awesome, toughest lift for high reps for me. I didn't do deads as that would have killed me today with high reps squats as well. 

I think I'm going to do some stretching, some ab and neck work, try to eat right, and a lot of rest the remainder of the day. Maybe I can get in better shape from reading other people's workouts.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn you had the energy the day after HIIT to lift with weights? Good workout tho!

I started to increase the weight of my lifts now that i been back at working out for over a month now. I need to keep track of my work out days better tho cause i couldn't even remember when i did upper last, i know it was WAY sooner than a week ago. I should have came and checked on here first but i just went for it  I need to start keeping a journal of my workouts again. I still have all my old ones saved from YEARS ago.

Did all my same lifts as my first upperbody cept i increased Poundage by 5-8 pounds, depending on the lift. I have just been going for it and lifting what i feel is right, but like i said now that i'm back at being more serious at the game i need to start lifting workouts done, weight, everything, or else next workout i wont know how much weight i used.

All in all i think i'm starting to overtrain, need to get my workouts/days better organized. Just my Pull up routine alone takes me like 20 minutes, so yea i think i'm over doing it 

I added new ab work tho, Started doing the crunches that i always HATED doing. The ones where you keep your legs bent in the air and do like a double crunch with your lower abs and upper, so it's like a full crunch, and i did the twisting ones where you touch a elbow to the opposite knee, but all while moving your knees and keeping them suspended in the air. Then i did 3 sets leg raises, 3 sets hanging knee raises from chinning bar, on top of my normal ab routine. Thats the problem with me also, i hate losing an exercise, makes me think i'm not working the same muscles, LOL so i always end up adding new ones and instea dof getting rid of the other ones i keep them. I have too many ab exercises i need to make it more streamlined.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, you can definitely put too much volume and end up over training and actually hurting your results in the long run. Damn, 20 minutes on pull ups! That is probably a little much. I don't spend much time on direct ab work, I do crunches maybe 5 days a week and that is it. Ab work in general is boring and I don't get that great of results. I don't see the point in doing 500 crunches instead of 250. I see you're hitting the obliques and everything, knee raises really do get my abs sore, I do like getting a great pump to my abs, that is one of the main reasons I do any direct ab work, it feels good. Abs are made in the kitchen!

I use Wednesday as an active recovery day where I don't go full out strength training, but more of a moderate muscular endurance day. It seems to help me recovery and not feel like a total lazy ***, but essentially it is a rest day. I was in the gym maybe 30 minutes doing my high rep lifts this morning. 

When are you going to do your cardio?

This is what I'm using with my current basic schedule:

Monday: Full body strength training
Tuesday: HIIT (anaerobic conditioning/fat burning)
Wednesday: Muscular endurance/active recovery
Thursday: HIIT (anaerobic conditioning/fat burning)
Friday: Full body strength training
Saturday: Aerobic base (running)--->LSD (I even use it as a form of recovery from all the anaerobic work and fast twitch stimulation)
Sunday: Rest


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> When are you going to do your cardio?


I have no ****ing clue man! i looked on youtube for some shadowboxing vids, but the guy wasn't really much into it! and saying how shadow boxing isn't just random punches and kicks, LOL thats how i would do it tho!






I could jump rope tho!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Most shadowboxing isn't used primarily for conditioning, it is primarily used for fighters looking for a base on their form, footwork, visualization of an opponent, strikes, etc. Majority aren't high intensity, you don't have to worry about any of that because you aren't training to be a fighter, you just want to get in shape, so your focus is on intensity and muscular explosion instead of the technique aspect. So you can do whatever with it and have fun. :yes

edit: here is some shadowboxing with some good footwork.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ahh that video is Much better. I'm terrible with footwork tho, i was never able to get into a good groove when hitting my heavy bag even, then again i had one of those heavy bags that didn't move, it was one of those ones you fill with sand.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I just mowed my neighbor's lawn. Does that count as a workout? It was a push mower. Yeah, it really wasn't that great of a workout. 

It only takes about 40 minutes, small lawn.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah i think it counts ;-) especially if you're like me and didn't do any other kind of workout today! i think mowing the lawn is a good recovery workout for all that heavy lifting you do! it works the cardiovascular system a bit too


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, it's active recovery! :lol

It really doesn't stimulate my cardiovascular very much though. I sweat because it is damn hot and humid out and then I refuse to take a shower as I go right back to my comfy computer chair. :0

Are you recovering from your plyometrics Coral? Rest day?

edit: I just took a quick shower.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

haha yeah i guess if you're in good shape a little lawn mowing probably wont get the heart rate up much. 
yeah well, i am recovering from plyometrics today sortof. at the time of my last post i wasnt going to work out at all today but then i felt guilty so i went to they YMCA and did a whole bunch of arm exercises so my arms are still tired and burnt out but i didnt do anything on my legs today because they are ultra sore. 

my workout consisted of a lot of weight machines and then also some free weights. when my arms burned too much to do another exercise i went over and did sit ups. 
later tonight i think i will do some push ups if my arms will allow it!!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Im getting ready for some "active webcam recovery" I found this called "Big booty" who wants to workout with me :stu she said for $49.95 she can give me a great workout?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

haha guilt can be a great motivator! That seems like a volume work for your arms, are you building up 20 inch pythons Coral? :lol

I bet you don't even do girl push ups, but full form man push ups!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL i'm kidding tho, you guys know this right? makes me think otherwise when nobody replies.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> Im getting ready for some "active webcam recovery" I found this called "Big booty" who wants to workout with me :stu she said for $49.95 she can give me a great workout?


Rofl, tell her that is a little expensive.

edit: Yeah, I know you're kidding silly.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

nah, i'm not that strong on my arms actually. i think my arms look pretty normal for a girl...
i do do "man" push ups though haha. when i get too tired to do them that way i drop to my knees and do them til failure!!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh I see, you train to failure to induce muscle fiber so your arms are no longer girl size but so they grow and develop to be Ronnie Coleman giganticim! :lol I'm kidding. 

Toned thin arms on girls is sexy.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I do push ups for a warm up and failure after benching.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

girls dont gain muscle very easy anyway. i can lift really heavy weights and i really dont get bigger.... i'm sure if i was more consistent and kept at it for a couple years i'd get a little bigger but for the most part i dont typically see a big muscle gain...more just toning. i'd like to be a little more muscular in my upper body but oh well.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL i keep forgetting you are a girl coral  Look at the first few posts of this topic , can you tell?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I actually never train to failure. I'm a big believer in motor memory and training to failure actually being detrimental to my strength gains, CNS burnout, excitation threshold of the Golgi Tendon Organ, etc.

Dr. Squat has a good article on it!

http://www.drsquat.com/articles/highint ... ining.html


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

QuietCoral said:


> girls dont gain muscle very easy anyway. i can lift really heavy weights and i really dont get bigger.... i'm sure if i was more consistent and kept at it for a couple years i'd get a little bigger but for the most part i dont typically see a big muscle gain...more just toning. i'd like to be a little more muscular in my upper body but oh well.


Testosterone levels amongst other things obviously plays a large factor there. Also, how is your diet? I see you run a lot too, so you're probably burning a lot of calories. IMO a lot of women don't eat enough or the right amount of protein to put on any significant muscle mass, obviously genetic potential and hormone levels, bone structure to put on skeletal muscle also plays a facto there.

Plus, many girls are scared of putting on mass on their arms! Usually their goals is to "tone up" it seems.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

This is the one subject i don't agree on with my man prodigal son. EVERY workout you want to train until you can't lift anymore in my eyes. NOT by a certain weight, but by the weight you are using, you want to max that weight, then do away with it, then next workout lift heavier.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

actually, i usually dont train to failure, but that is because i dont think i am that determined, but with the push ups they are so damn hard for me to do even 4 or 5 of them that by the time i get to 8 which is my goal, i am already dead... and then i drop to my knees and try to get to 15 or 20.....
i will take a look at that article though a little later!!

SP--dont worry about it. no big deal. but just think, my name and my sas nickname are kindof a girly name if you ask me. maybe not though. i guess Coral is kindof a unisex name?? i dunnoit doesnt matter though. you can think of me however you want haha


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That is the body building approach, the power lifting approach and strength gaining is much different. Also, the rep ranges differ as well. 

If your goal is simply toning or muscular fiber hypertrophy and sarcoplasmic hypertrophy (of the muscle cells) training every set to failure is the optimal training method.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Couldn't you tell I was using a more power lifting approach to my lifting? With all the compounds. 

Here is a great article on the varying goals and rep ranges between power lifters and body builders.

http://www.ironmagazine.com/article160.html


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

man you know a lot prodigal son, you should be a personal trainer or something!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

QuietCoral said:


> actually, i usually dont train to failure, but that is because i dont think i am that determined, but with the push ups they are so damn hard for me to do even 4 or 5 of them that by the time i get to 8 which is my goal, i am already dead... and then i drop to my knees and try to get to 15 or 20.....
> i will take a look at that article though a little later!!
> 
> SP--dont worry about it. no big deal. but just think, my name and my sas nickname are kindof a girly name if you ask me. maybe not though. i guess Coral is kindof a unisex name?? i dunnoit doesnt matter though. you can think of me however you want haha


Well, it isn't like you won't get stronger from lifting to failure anyway or reach your goals and sometimes training to failure is unavoidable. Even top plers do it using 5 x 5 routines on occasion.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

QuietCoral said:


> man you know a lot prodigal son, you should be a personal trainer or something!


:lol I'm actually not that knowledgeable.

I mean, most of the stuff is just articles I've read and found to be true (effective from my exerpience) and the most logical, also most of these methods are the most accepted means of gaining strength, hypertrophy, etc that are the tried and true ways of many of the top plers, exercise scientists, and bbers.

It doesn't mean that there aren't alternative methods and that they can't be effective as well. With exercise there are always a variety of methods and new methods being found out how to meet your individual fitness goals. 

edit: I'm actually going to grad school studying Exercise Physiology, I really do want to be a PT though and get my certification from ACSM.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

wow i had no idea that the 8-12 rep range was what is used for "hypertrophy" but not strength gains. wow strange... and the 5 rep range is where you get strength but not hypertrophy!! weird thats like totally the opposite of what i thought.

i usually do 10 reps and 3 sets.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

It is more on the lines of "optimal" strength gains, you're still going to get good strength gains in the 8-12 range. Remember strength = motor unit recruitment AND muscle fiber size.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

i think i may have to change my weight lifting routine now hah


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I used to do HIT which is pretty much the anti-thesis of traditional 5 x 5 and many power lifting routines of today. I did that for like 3 years during my first run through college. The fact is training to failure does work, but I have found a method that scientifically makes sense and that from personal experience/results is more effective so I use it.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Guess I'll do one of these. I would really appreciate some ideas of what I could add (my only equipment is one dumbbell and a bike)

Yesterday:

Push ups with a weighted backpack 4 sets

Push ups, closed diamond: 4 sets

Crunches 3 sets

Leg raises 3 sets

Dumbbell press: 3 sets

Tricep shoulder raises: 3 sets (I don't know what this is actually called, I kind of made it up)

Curls: 3 sets

Hammer curl: 1 set

Today:

30 mins of biking

Weighted squats: 3 sets


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

How are you doing weighted squats with one dumbbell? With the back pack? What are your goals?

Anyhow, I'm going to bed now, good luck. Try to respond later.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

..... 

wait by 3 reps you mean like 3 times you are doing the exercise? or 3 sets?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I didn't even notice that, shows you I didn't even read his post, just skimmed it. :lol

Night all.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

oh my goodness you do push ups with a weighted back pack!?!?! way to go!! gosh ihave a hard enough time doing them normal!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

QuietCoral said:


> oh my goodness you do push ups with a weighted back pack!?!?! way to go!! gosh ihave a hard enough time doing them normal!


Don't encourage him Coral! that workout blows. We will have a good one for him by supper time!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Shonen, i can get you on a great program with what you have! Just ask!


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Prodigal Son said:


> How are you doing weighted squats with one dumbbell? With the back pack? What are your goals?
> 
> Anyhow, I'm going to bed now, good luck. Try to respond later.


Yup, the weighted pack. It was an ingenious idea! (To get me into the hospital)


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> .....
> 
> wait by 3 reps you mean like 3 times you are doing the exercise? or 3 sets?


Opps, 3 sets. I'll change it.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

weighted back pack is great if you are doing weighted chins/pull ups. For push ups tho that would be bad cause it would never be balanced on your back when doing them unless you had a friend holding the bag.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> Shonen, i can get you on a great program with what you have! Just ask!


Does it really blow :fall ? Well, if you could figure out soemthing better for me, I'd do it.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

First of all don't even bother with the dumbell you have, it's not even enough weight to do anything. You can do better with nothing. Right?


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> First of all don't even bother with the dumbell you have, it's not even enough weight to do anything. You can do better with nothing. Right?


Well it's 30 lbs and I find i t does great for my biceps and triceps.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I know, but that don't help. You want to do compound workouts. That 30 pounder will come in handy tho! just not yet.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't be silly. It doesn't blow :squeeze ( not that you'd need to exercise :lol )


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea, posts like that help everyone here who want to get in shape. thank you for that random comment


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> Yea, posts like that help everyone here who want to get in shape. thank you for that random comment


She was just trying to be encouraging, thank you.

So what's a good compound exercise for me.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

:hug


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> Was she? well that don't work. She must be out of shape as well. I wasn't ragging on you about your workout so much that you needed to call your "friends" to come and post on here saying i was wrong. I can get you on program if you want, if not i could care less, let "christine" help you out.


I did no such thing, I asked my gf, who is in fine shape, if she wanted to look at my work out routine she can here.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I knew it! thats your gf? Tell her i'm sorry for being mean, but she ain't going to help your workout routine by annoying us!


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> I knew it! thats your gf? Tell her i'm sorry for being mean, but she ain't going to help your workout routine by annoying us!


No need to be offended, but I would love to hear about some exercize tips. I'll pm you.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I did another morning workout today!!!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Post your workout, daaaaave!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

20 minute dynamic/static stretches
5-10 minutes jumping rope

HIIT!

Did my HIIT-high intensity shadowboxing sessions, pretty similar to last time. I struggled with it a lot more today, couldn't maintain a high intensity (full throttle) and had to slow down during rounds 2/3. It actually seemed more difficult, but it was my muscular endurance that was an issue rather than oxygen debt, though I was still gasping. I'm just glad I got it over with and I see where I need to make improvements.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

35 mile run!

nah i just woke up LOL people kept me up all night!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Alright, here's my workout:

Day A

3 sets pullups
3x5 Squats
3x5 Bench
1x5 Deadlifts
2x10 Dips
2x10 Weighted Decline Situps

Day B
3 sets pullups
3x5 Squats
3x5 Standing Military Press
3x5 Pendlay Rows
2x10 Chin-ups
2x10 Weighted Leg Raises


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

^^^ see what i mean PS? Guy does not that many exercises and is jacked! i REALLY need to get my workout more organized. Not more organized , but get rid of some exercises. Already my routine is way over an hour.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I just started this routine 2 weeks ago, it's called Rippetoe's and is a good beginning bodybuilding routine.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, it looks like a good full body program. I like all the compounds and military press! Keep it up!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> 35 mile run!
> 
> nah i just woke up LOL people kept me up all night!


:lol I hear ya, sometimes it is nice to sleep in though. I might stay up late tonight and just sleep in a bit tomorrow, I beat today. The HIIT workout makes me feel like I've been swimming all day and I have a feeling I'm going to take a long nap this afternoon.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I did 25 minutes of shadowboxing! I'm dying right now! I think i pulled every muscle in my body also  high kick, high kick! LOL only time will tell tho! 

Not sure if i want to do this every cardio session tho! will see how sore it leaves me, hope not sore till my next workout 

Man i wish i had a pool that would be such a great way to get some cardio in, running in water is hard as hell!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

25 minutes is a little much on the shadowboxing isn't it? :lol

I take it wasn't a HIIT session so you should be fine.

Anyhow good job! Glad to see you finally doing the cardio.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

well i'm counting warming up also! stretching and everything. I did stop and take a minute break here and there! i'm no kimbo slice! I had to take breaks tho it was SOOO hot.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Know how great it would be relaxing in a pool right after a workout? get some active recovery in also on off days.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

another thing to add to the girlfriend check list

* find girlfriend who has a pool.


Man tho, there are some crazy houses over here, especially in the hamptons that you would not believe. I knew this rich kid back in school and he had a pool in his basement. They even had sand all around it like a beach.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd actually love to live near a beach. Man, if I lived by a beach right now, I think I'd waste my day going snorkeling and just burn some calories off swimming around, looking at girls, and I wouldn't be so much of a damn albino either. Plus, you can run around on the beach sand barefoot during the evenings or early mornings, lots of opportunities to spice up the outdoor cardio.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm surrounded by beaches, In my town alone there is like 5! I hate the beach tho.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> I'd actually love to live near a beach. Man, if I lived by a beach right now, I think I'd waste my day going snorkeling and just burn some calories off swimming around, looking at girls, and I wouldn't be so much of a damn albino either. Plus, you can run around on the beach sand barefoot during the evenings or early mornings, lots of opportunities to spice up the outdoor cardio.


LOL i'm albino too! I need some color man! it's mid summer and i still look like casper the ghost! I hate laying in the sun though.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm like as far as you get from a beach in the US. :lol I don't like laying in the sun because it'll burn my ***, bad for the skin. The ocean can cool off a hot summer day quite nicely.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I think i'm going to do some crunches man! Even tho i feel pretty beat up from the shadowboxing, or maybe since i do so many ad exercises split them up and do certain ones on cardio day, and others on weight lifting day. I'm not getting warmed up again tho, i'm sweating like crazy cause it's so hot, so my muscles are all warmed up anyways


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I actually just did a few rounds of shadowboxing before hopping back on the computer. 

It wasn't high intensity though, I was just trying to clean up my striking so my form is crisp and it looks good. 

I do crunches like 5 times a week, one set until my abs just start burning. The pump feels great.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

wow that many times? See i only do them twice a week! but i do alot both those days. I actually heard that abs shouldn't be trained that much cause they also need time to recover just like any other muscle?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That is correct, abs are just like any other muscle, but I'm not doing any resistance training and doing a single set of crunches. I could do push ups 5 days of the week and still could do bench as well. If I was doing weighted crunches or anything like that it is whole new ballgame with high intensity strength training.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

ok ok! i'm shutting down my pc until i'm finished, or else i'll never do them  i'd probably come and post in between sets but that no good lol.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

!!!!
The two white castle burgers and the shadow boxing must have helped! Almost have it back ya think?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

No, to be truthful I think you have a ways to go yet. :lol

You seem to be doing well though and you're not a big guy so you could lose the fat pretty easily.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

:sigh 

I was about ready to quit cardio too!

Yea my love handles are HUGE! It's that lower area that is the problem.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Why would you want to quit the cardio? I don't know if it is the lighting but looks I can see the beginning of where you upper abs are starting to show. Yeah, it is the lower abs and lateral areas where you seem to be accumulating the fat.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea my uppers actually show a little, not as much fat covering them as the bottoms! Lower abs are swimming in a pool of chub.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't want to quit the cardio! I just keep saying that cause you know i love it :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

For real. You have such passion for the cardio!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL that topic yesterday! forgot which one! where you told somebody to talk to me about cardio LOL or something like that.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Something i been meaning to ask. It seems lately when doing my routine i will get this weird , almost like a tingling sensation in my right arm, i only experience this when say going down on dips, or push ups, when i'm down is when i feel the sensation, it doesn't hurt at all, it's just a very weird feeling. Any ideas? it seems to generate in my elbow.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Tendonitus!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

out of the game then indefinitely! :fall 

nah tho, you really think? i looked it up and i really didn't have the symptoms they said! It comes and goes too, like i don't get it during every workout. Man anything ending with "-itus" in it's name is never good!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

:lol you're fine.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Been slow on here today!

where are all our workout buddies?

Last i heard farlieghcalm went on a walk like a day ago and is still not back


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Well, he usually walks halfway across the earth going by his mileage so he maybe gone for a few days. 

Basically, we only have him and Coral posting on here and then a few people new coming on every now and then...and leaving. So, yeah, slow day.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hellooooooooo, I just got bored saying, "7 walked". I do need some help. Today I got really sick at work and had to come home. I only felt better after I ate a meal with some REAL food in it. I know I'm cutting out too many carbs. Do you guys know of a book or source that would tell me how much fat, carbs and protein I should be ingesting? I thought I was going to die today. I made a miraculous recovery and did my 7, hahaha, thanks to a big serving of green bean casserole.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Keep up the cardio, it's a life sentence.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

the reason i did post today is because i didnt do anything! haha plus i was ultra busy so i couldnt join in on your silly conversation hah.

i did work 9 hours though and wow i am exhausted so it must count for something! no sitting at my job.....


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That is understandable Coral, plus working 9 hours and being ultra busy is a workout in itself. I think you're safe.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I did my regular 5 x 5 strength routine:

-Squats
-Pull ups
-Standing Calf Raises
-Bench
-Dips

No deads today. Did a set of leg extension/lat pulldown for the hell of it, and an extra set on squats to loosen up my damn hip flexors and work on my form. My bench seems to be skyrocketing.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice! also good to see the regs are back as well

I'm feeling the effects from the shadwoboxing man lol. I should do some active recovery and maybe walk around the block, or just sit on the PC, makes no difference to me :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm actually not that sore at all. My energy levels are good as well, my hip flexors are a bit tight but that is about it. I really want to work on my stretching ability and balance this weekend. Yoga!? :lol

I've improved my stretching, but I still have a long ways to go. It makes my progress feel complete with improved flexibility.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice workout PS, very similar to exercises I do. I just got back from my Day B:

Pullups
Squats
Standing Military
Pendlay Rows
Chinups
Leg Raises

I gotta look into my form on the military and pendlay rows. I lean back a bit on the military, it seems natural not like I am out of control so I have to see if that is proper. Also the pendlay's are gonna take some practice, those and deads are tough for tall guys like me :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Deads and squats are a lot of work on the same day. I'm always fearing my quads or lower back will give out or even CNS burnout later on in the week. Especially, if I'm pulling heavy. I'm actually going to include military press and power cleans in the future. Great exercises! 

Good workout. Love all the compounds.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

All I do are squats for my legs, maybe I should start doing lunges, too? All though my bike does work my legs a little.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm going for my seven. Wearing the backpack today.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice farleigh. How much weight do you fill the backback with? Or do you just feel it with water and stuff for the walk?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't even feel like stretching today.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Feel like stretching your stomach with meat lovers pizza! :yes


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

:lol Most likely this evening. If not tonight, tomorrow. I had a horrible night of sleeping, nose was all congested and feel like ****.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Same here! Only i just couldn't fall asleep. I didn't finally fall asleep until like 4:30/ 5:00 after laying in bed for about 2 1/2 hours. I want to feel tired when i go to sleep! i never do, no matter what type of exercising i do during the day! 

I have sleep paralysis too ( or as other people call it , a ghost attacked me/i was visited by aliens LOL) and i can't sleep on my back or else i get it! For some reason i was getting it while sleeping on my side last night :sigh


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I've experienced sleep paralysis before, damn aliens tried to abduct me. 

I'm going to try and stretch a little today, at least I can do that.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

My gym is closed in the summer on weekends so I'm taking today and tomorrow off. A good portion of the pizza has made its exit so I'm getting back to being healthy again :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I did some stretching and 15 minutes of jumping rope, skipping is pretty fun with some music. 

I might do some crunches and stretch out a bit later on.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

You cheated on your cheat day by exercising :lol


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I should have post this in dietary but we are all posting about cheating in here 

Well i had a Pizza, fake frozen pizza, but pizza nonetheless. It was a celeste Pizza for one ( supreme) LOL the stats of it!

Calories- 410
calories from Fat- 190 32% daily value

sat fat- 6g - 30% d/v

Protein 15 g

Sodium- 1,170 - 49% d/v!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That is nothing Silent. 

I'm thinking of ordering from Papa John's. 3 medium pizzas for 14.99. Not a bad deal eh?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Not bad at all! We don't have any papa johns over here, i alwasy wanted to try them. Well if there is one here it must be pretty damn far away.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

oooh papa johns is soooo good!! the one in this town closed down though which is unfortunate.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Living in NY i have a pizza place on every street, but what i'm wondering is how is the REAL pizza where you guys live? pretty terrible? Are there even italian guys in there making them? Or is it just bread with ketchup and shredded mozzarella cheese


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

QuietCoral said:


> oooh papa johns is soooo good!! the one in this town closed down though which is unfortunate.


Yeah they are my favorite! :yes


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> Living in NY i have a pizza place on every street, but what i'm wondering is how is the REAL pizza where you guys live? pretty terrible? Are there even italian guys in there making them? Or is it just bread with ketchup and shredded mozzarella cheese


Out of the big name chain stores I like Papa John's, yeah the rest is still pizza and tastes good but it isn't great. Then again, I've had some old fashion italian pizza from restaurants that I didn't care for either.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

the only "real" pizza we have around here is pizza hut, dominos and papa johns! the other non chain pizza places i really dont care for.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I've corrupted this place, see how we're all talking about pizza instead of exercise routines? I suck at dieting.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah i suck at dieting too! ugh i give up on dieting though haha


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

So you guys only have fast food pizza then? :sigh


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Does anyone do Donatos? I just cheated, this is my cheat day too, with a 7" Pepperoni, mushroom and onion, extra sauce!!! EXTRA SAUCE I TELL'YA!!! Prodigal, please don't eat 3 pizzas by yourself, that is making me nauseous just thinking of it!! :lol .........oh, I just had a chocolate milkshake too, yum!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I didn't eat 3 pizzas though, I ate 2. 

I'm still pretty full, won't be eating for awhile.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I ate a rack or ribs like 20 minutes ago  i don't count that as cheating though!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> So you guys only have fast food pizza then? :sigh


no i dont only eat fast food if you mean restaurants. i try to eat semi healthy but i guess you could say i gave up trying to eat super healthy, starving myself to attain the weight that i considered to be the "perfect" weight. i eat pretty good some days and pretty crappy other days; but everyday i eat some kind of highly processed food item....usually something sweet and high in carbs hah

edit: oops, just realized you said "fast food PIZZA". i dont always eat fast food pizza though. sometimes we make our own from scratch but i prefer fast food pizza anyday to made from scratch!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

What? no you are getting me wrong silly.

I consider dominos, pizza hut, papa johns etc Fast food pizza. It's all a chain. I was asking if you had any REAL pizza places where you lived. KLIke pizza thats actually made BY HAND when you call it in and order it, by people who know how to make it, and not just warm it up :hug


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

oh we dont have those kinda places around here. i'd have to live closer to chicago for that!!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

N/m QC you saw i said fast food pizza :kiss


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes, there are places like that in KC. Small business type restaurants, not chains, I rarely go to them. Papa Johns kicks *** though, can't recommend them enough.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

You guys are missing out though  1 slice here equals like 3 slices of dominos, size wise.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



QuietCoral said:


> ni try to eat semi healthy but i guess you could say i gave up trying to eat super healthy, starving myself to attain the weight that i considered to be the "perfect" weight. i eat pretty good some days and pretty crappy other days; but everyday i eat some kind of highly processed food item....usually something sweet and high in carbs hah


That is why you give yourself cheat days. 

You have to treat yourself some days too, it is all about moderation. I don't like being miserable 24-7, not indulging every now and then, it sucks, in a way that isn't health for me, like psychologically or something.

Doing it occasionally, like once or week or even less if I can manage it seems to work the best.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

i just got done with a bad workout. i was running but i made it like 1.5 miles before i was sick and had to stop. it was crappy. so i walked for a while. ran the last 3/4 of a mile hom. i dunno i ran/walked probably 3 miles.....i was planning a 4 mile run though so blah. 

i think tonight later i may do some plyometric jumps to make up for it.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I hate workouts like that, for whatever reason your body just can't take and the workout is much more difficult than it usually is. Good thing you're gonna punish your body for this disobedience with the plyometrics though!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

My pizza came to 11.14 on the delivery the other night and I gave him a 20 and asked for 7 back. He only gave me 2 back so I had to be like "excuse me, I only got 2" and he then realized he forgot to give me the 5. Do you think he was trying to pull something? I am always self-conscious about not tipping enough, but I just calculated and my tip was 16.7%, but then again it's only $1.86. What do you tip the delivery guy?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

dudes...

I am soooooo hung over  I just got out of bed now (2 pm) my head is SPLITTING. I tried going to bed at like 3 am i think prodigal? but i got hungry and ended up eating a whole bag of french onion sunchips, So far today only thing i even touched was a fried meatball ( no sauce) and only ate a few bites, and a boat load of gatorade. MIlk or eggs doesn't sound any good at all  Back to bed for me (


You guys should extend cheat day to today, this way i can catch up. :yes


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Should i ' hair of the dog it up" and crack a beer or what? :b


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL yea right lst thing on my mind is more beer! How do people even do that? I knew this guy who would stay at my friends house, he would wake up at like 9 am complaining about being hungover and go crack a beer! :stu


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

lol, I was just thinking of this exact thing this weekend. I had a beer and a half Friday nite and I felt like crap all day Saturday, thank god I'm a light weight and my drinking days are over. 

7 today with a pack, it was brutal.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Excellent Fairleigh! I slept most of the day! barely even ate anything.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

okay lets just say my runs have been shi**y lately. i dunno whats going on but i think it's the heat and humidity. by the two mile mark i was sooo thirsty and dehydrated that i was weak and dizzy. it was not cool. i should drink more water and less pop!!

well, anyway, i ran 4 miles. i did this thing where i ran 5 minutes slow pace (about 10 min. mile) and 5 minutes fast pace which started at an 8 min pace but i know i slowed down the last couple times. it was successful in that i finished the run but now i am totally exhausted and it was hard.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Just got back from the gym...squats, bench, deadlifts, dips, pullups, and decline abs. Feeling good! Now for the rest of the day  presentation and stupid lab today, wish me luck.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

oh man thats crappy! i hate presentations more than anything besides speeches!! good luck though.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey guys, I had to take care of some stuff, sorry I wasn't posting like usual. Going to get my lifts in this afternoon! 

Seems like you are all doing good.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok before i waste anymore time today and end up getting addicted to the internet for hours i'm going to nip it in the bud until later on when i'm done with my work out. :yes


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I lied. Well i'm only back on cause i'm actually having a proteing shake pre workout. I know i alwasy been " don't waste your whey and only take it post workout" But hey, gumaru does it and hes' pretty Vascular! But actualy i have a whole nother tub of ON whey not even opened, and i have a tub of some no name whey that i'm using up and not worrying about wasting it. It tase like **** though! maybe it's buggy, lol i had it since last summer but never used it. It taste so bad compared to the other whey brands.

also since i'm having a whey shake pre i used milk instead of water.

Mixed in a tablespoon of cookies and cream ice cream ( poeple must think why i do this? LOL i don't know why! i say it's cause i like how cold it makes the shake, but i CAN use ice cubes  oh well it wont kill me....yet)
Half a cup of honey bunches of oats cereal
2 cups skim milk
tablesppon PB ( regular skippy with trans fat ) ( helps the protein stick to ya ribs)
bananna


and thats it


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm actually thinking of making my own post workout shakes as well, some of those taste good, ice cream actually isn't that bad if it is like vanilla in a shake but cookies n' cream I'm not so sure! Some of those home made shakes taste delicious and seem to rejuvenate me, wouldn't hurt my diet either.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I just back from my workout. I had a pretty good lifting day and the way I ate this weekend I needed a bright spot. The usual 5 x 5 compounds:

Squats
Pull ups
Standing Calf Raises
Bench
Deadlifts
Dips

All my lifts are going up. I'm getting stronger! :boogie


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok I ended up going all out and doing my upper and lower body routine all in once, i also tried to keep my heart going throughout to change it up, so i had minal rest between sets. It was brutal. What even more brutal is this shake that i mixed with red gatorade. I really don't think i needed to still put the banana since i was getting my carbs from the gatorade, but i'm sure it can't hurt. It's refreshing but it's such a sour taste BLAH. Also i added up another exercise to the ever increasing ab routine. Flutter kicks. i HATE those things with a passion. LOL i hate working lower abs so much fro soem reason, but love working upper, lower exercises just seem so much more brutal. I didn't increase any of my lifts weight since i was pretty much doing a circuit and i was doing both routines at once, plus my energy level was still feeling low from the saturday night drunk fest.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok shake done, now it's time to stretch, Joy...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Coral, the humidity has been bad lately for run/walking. Good job everyone, drinking AND working out, lol.

4 walking in AM
4 walking in PM
sits and push's
Tired!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

well i just got home from the ymca
i did my weight workout which consisted of 4 machines and 4 diff free weights....
I tried this new thing after learning some new information the other day
anyway, here goes:
Set One--8-10 reps of a medium weight
Set Two--6 reps of a heavier weight
Set Three--12-18 reps of a lighter weight

I guess for set 3 i tried to go to failure. I didnt always though but at the end of the workout my arms were pretty much dead so i think i did good! i didnt do anything on my legs since tomorrow i am doing my plyometric workout so i should give it a rest. actually i take that back i ran a mile home but that is no big deal.

what do you guys think of my new sets routine? bad or good???


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks good Coral! 

How many days a week do you do plyometrics?


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

well i do this plyometrics video with a friend once a week(well tomorrow will be my second time doing it, but i hope to make it a habit) and i do it myself maybe once a week too. i guess it all depends. i dont really have a specific set routine for what i do. i go by how i feel that day. if my muscles are too sore i will do something else. so maybe i do plyos twice a week but sometimes only once a week.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I did 20 minutes of jumping rope, 3 rounds of shadowboxing, I might go for an evening run depending how I feel.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

30 mins of biking

Squats

Calf raises

It for today.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

good job today guys!!! i did an hour long plyometrics video! tough stuff! i may run a couple miles today too


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, 60 minutes of plyometrics, that seems like a lot. Congrats!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey, do any of you do any direct ab work that involves strengthening the core? 

Not just muscular endurance exercises like crunches or leg lifts/raises. I'm talking about weighted strength training for the abdominals, transverse, and obliques. I was thinking about utilizing a medicine ball maybe once or twice a week, plus that helps with rotational power that helps contribute to punching power. I'm not sure if the medicine ball provides enough resistance. Any suggestions?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea. I do planks and kick my feet like i'm climbing a mountain, also can do alligator walks, is that what you mean?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm sick! No workout today. I did read a book called The Insulin Resistance Diet and it really opened my eyes about balancing protein with other foods. I know one of you guys warned me about Triple Threat Power Bars, MY GOD, they have 3 times as much carb/sugar as protein, WTF? I could've lost double the weight I've lost over the last 2 months if I didn't munch on these daily. Oh well, live and learn. I might stay home from work again tomorrow and make sure I'm rested. Now that I'm smarter I can hit it harder!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sick too!

sick of working out and eating healthy! :lol 

I kid i kid! 

the way i look at it is either way a 6 pack is only a few weeks away, be it a 6 pack of abs, or beer, whichever comes first!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I just got back from my workout -> squats, shoulder press, pendlay rows, pullups, chinups, leg raises

Prodigal, a great ab workout is pilates! I did that for a few months earlier this year and I might get back into it in the fall. It's not weighted, but you work the core really good.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion daaaaave but I am actually looking for something resistant orientated to increase the explosive strength of my core. Good work out btw, similar to mine.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> Yea. I do planks and kick my feet like i'm climbing a mountain, also can do alligator walks, is that what you mean?


Prodigal doesn't listen to me


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I missed it. Sorry man, looks good not what I am looking for though. I think I found something at the gym I might try.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats for core strength though!

Or did you mean like actually ab resitance training? like cable crunches? I used to hold a weight plate on my chest then do crunches.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes, something in that regards, but more for obliques and rotational power.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I hold a weight on my chest and do decline situps. Also I do leg raises with a barbell being held by my feet.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I heard a good thing for rotational power is to use the cable fly machine, but grab one handle with both hands and pull across the body and down to the other side.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea what Dave said! I think you can do cable crossover things ( not sure what they are called, when you sit down and pull on the cable to each side, so you would basically be doing trunk twists, only with resistance. Thats is probably what dave was talking about though.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

These too


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

although i would figure by looking at that pic your arms would get alot of work too? So i don't know. Even though you are bending from the core, i have a feeling my arms would get way sore before i even begin taxing my abdominals.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

They have this full rotational machine at the YMCA, so I'm going to try that and see how it goes, it is mainly a certain range of motion concerned with the obliques that I am looking for. I can get weighted resists for my abs with a plate and crunches. I'll try the cables if all else fails. Hehe, it is for my hooks and driving with my hips/obliques.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Morning Stretching Session
Warm-ups
Muscular endurance lifting routine
One hour striking drills (going over jabs, straights, hooks, stance and a few uppercuts)---punching focus
Jumping rope


I have to mow the neighbor's lawn this evening as well. That should count too!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL i never really thought about that! Lawnmowing as cardio! I do it all the time, but it's never taxing or anything, so i never though about adding it in as exercise. My lawn isn't that big. Plus the mower is one of those ones that 'assists' Like when you press down on the thing to mow the wheels start turning. I hate it.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

It really isn't great cardio, but it is better than nothing I suppose. Mine is a push mower, the lawn I mow isn't huge though.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

i went to the ymca and did lifts on my arms again today. my legs were too sore to do much though so i just ran a mile...
i did 4 machines and 4 exercises with free weights again 
set one--medium weights with 8-10 reps
set two--heavy weights with 6 reps
set three--lighter weights with 13-20 reps 

its a good workout. u really feel the burn. i also did 3 sets of abdominal stuff
oh and i unloaded a truck tonight at work! so thats my cardio i guess plus i walked the dog twice haha


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice job Coral!

BTW what kind of dog?


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

he's half pug/half sharpee(sp)... he's pretty cute but hes so annoying sometimes.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

haha, I take it he isn't well mannered?


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

not really he's still a puppy i suppose but he begs for food. i dont give in very much like my sister or my mom. he chews up stuff, drags stuff around the house. oh and he's still not potty trained so he goes to the bathroom in the house but he is getting better about that. as he gets older he does become a little less obnoxious though haha


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Take him to doggy school!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Woke up early, really sore this morning. My shoulders are aching and the balls of my feet are all cut up from working on footwork and punching drills. Just not used to it. 

I did some stretching, jumped rope for warm up (just to break a sweat) and practiced some Thai kicks for about 15 minutes. Once I got the form down, I did 50 Thai kicks @ 100% each leg. Good for my form, conditioning, and develop speed. The big problem is it would be a lot funner plus develop shin conditioning if I had a hard Thai bag I could hit, plus more stimulating. I'm going to include this part of my everyday routine.

Beginning routine of 50 Thai kicks each leg in the morning and at night = 100 Thai kicks each leg = 200 Thai kicks total. Gradually increase volume by 10% each week. So next week it will be 55 Thai kicks. It really isn't that tough, but at going 100% worrying about proper stance & form, it starts adding up and you break a nice sweat. Hips are sore with all the rotational force. Good for flexibility though. 

I might try to get a short run in tonight, depending how my legs hold up and how I feel.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

^^^ damn! You need a break prodigal son! Go relax with a brew and ice cream float after that workout, doctors orders!

Great workout though! I'm due for my cardio..hmm let me see, oh yea yesterday!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> ^^^ damn! You need a break prodigal son! Go relax with a brew and ice cream float after that workout, doctors orders!


rofl! You gonna ruin me.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I did a 100 burpees challenge, really get a great pump in your legs. Basically, it is full burpees with full push ups and squats where you jump up from the squat position. I'm trying to get under 5 minutes. 

I was around ~ 7 minutes, I flew through the first 70 and then hit a wall. My first time trying them.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I got up and down from my PC chair like 20 times today! My hammys are on FIRE!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Well here I am, got up early and ate, but I am not feeling like working out. I'm gonna do it anyways though, waiting for the bus in 15 minutes.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Just got back from the workout. Squats, Bench, Deads, Dips, Pullups, Decline Abs. Does anyone do decline abs? I was doing them with a 25 lb. weight but that wears me down quick. I did 2 sets of 10, but I didn't have enough energy to do even unweighted rotated situps. I want to hit the obliques so maybe I should reduce the weight so I don't get so tired.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> Just got back from the workout. Squats, Bench, Deads, Dips, Pullups, Decline Abs. Does anyone do decline abs? I was doing them with a 25 lb. weight but that wears me down quick. I did 2 sets of 10, but I didn't have enough energy to do even unweighted rotated situps. I want to hit the obliques so maybe I should reduce the weight so I don't get so tired.


hey man, that's a lot of big lifts in one day. overtraining a bit. squats, bench, deads etc. you'd be better off splitting them up into bodyparts across 3/4 days, ie legs/back/chest/arm/shoulders


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Dayum daaaaave you did get up early. I used to do decline abs with a 45 lb plate, no longer.

My poor core is sore.  

I did some quick stretching, warm-up, 50 Thai kicks each leg, a few rounds of shadow boxing.

Full body strength training this afternoon. My hips and core are killing, so I may take it easy.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I did some lifts and stuff. Yay. Seriously, I focused more on my squats, hurt my left elbow joint from some excessive shadowboxing, the YMCA has this bag too, only made to punch though! I might try it out next week. 

I'm sore. Also, still have problems with my hips during initial sets with squats.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I did nothing again today and ate pizza for breakfast again LOL it was a slice of Sicilian :stu


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I feel like **** actually today, I got 315 for 5 reps on squats though, but they weren't perfect form A2G. I think I've been overdoing it man with all the Thai kicks @ 100%, working on footwork, my hips and core are tight as hell, can't walk right. Getting a little burned out as well, looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Guess my cardio is done for the day 


"Due to ozone concerns, state environmental and health authorities Friday issued an Air Quality Health Advisory for the New York City Metro and Long Island regions"


No running for me! i swear i was just about to!

Mad hot today and just stagnant air! It already reached like 84 by 8 am


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

oh wow thats crappy about the weather there! its been really hot and humid here too but we dont have to worry about air quality at least!! 

i ran 6 miles today. my longest run all summer! i'm still not feeling the best though. not sure what is wrong with my tummy. every time i eat i get sick!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Damn Coral that is impressive!

I would probably poop myself if I did that with an upset stomach. 

Also, it has been damn hot here as well, it was 97 degrees! Did you run in the morning or evening when it was cooler?


I was thinking about including some running with my conditioning next week, but high paced interval training for maximum oxygen debt and anaerobic conditioning!


800m

1 min rest

800m

1 min rest

800m

1 min rest

800m

1 min rest

50m sprint

Jog back to start

50m sprint

Jog back to start

50m sprint

Jog back to start

50m sprint

Jog back to start

Attempt to complete the 800 meter runs as fast as possible and all out sprint on the 50 meters. I ran the 400 meters and 800 in high school...man those races were tough, but great for anaerobic conditioning and help VO2 max!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

wow thats quite the workout! it would definitely help with your anaerobic goals though! wow that does bring back old times of high school track. my favorite sport haha. i miss it. i did 400's too and then the high jump. i really want to go and try high jump again but how? i miss it.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Man it was HOT today, you said it Prodigal, 96. I got dehydrated just driving to the walking park. Coral, you could find a high school and high jump there?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I went to sleep at 6 am ! woke up at 8, then went back to sleep! ( drank again last night) I'm having a bender! LOL i smoked again too after quitting!

Thats it though for me until atleast next friday ( to drink)

Depending on how i feel later on i'm going to try and get a workout in, although the lack of sleeping may make me have no energy, if thats the case definetely tommorow, i mean i did full body on monday, so it's not like i'm missing a workout, i'm just missing the meals and helping with protein synthesis from the alcohol! I'm not going to beat myself up over it though, **** happens! I went back into " Rock star" mode the past few days but thats it! BACK TO "Chicken Salad and Tuna" mode! until next weekend!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That is cool Coral that you ran track in HS too! 800 meters was a brutal race! 400 meters was damn tough too. Unlike you though, I didn't like track that much, I enjoyed throwing the javelin but running was boring to me. 

Silent weekends are tough for me, if my appetite wasn't so messed up right now I would be eating more too, although I'm doing my best to stay away from the beer and I don't smoke so don't have to worry about that. I might eat more tonight though, burned a lot of calories this morning.

Yeah, Fairleigh it has been hot lately and it is going to continue! It is about 92 right now, I was outside quite a bit and not used to the heat...sweating like a pig. 

I went to bed late but I couldn't sleep. I did a slow 3 mile run early in the morning, also waxed my car, and mowed a neighbor's lawn. I actually planned on doing nothing. :lol 

I haven't been stretching as much lately though, I think I'm going to just chill the rest of the day, try to eat something, watch some tv, and hang out online.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Man i don't know what to do. I'm kinda motivated to workout, but besides the heat i just feel out of it and sick. Not to mention sore? ( must be from the drinking and barely any sleep) Thing with me though is after drinking i like to lift ( no matter when my last lifting day was) cause i feel like i just negate everything anyway, so i feel i might as well just do it again. But i think even after a full body workout on Monday everything should be fine today? I just don't know if i should, or just rest of up today and wait till i'm full strength tommorow since i fell blah, or maybe atleast wait a few hours and work out tonight, after relaxing for a few.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

That is why I don't drink, I'd feel like **** the next day. Why not do a muscular endurance, super set, circuit training day instead of a strength training day? Not only do you burn a hell of a lot of calories, but a lot of the fast twitch fibers will be ready to go come Monday.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

what like just do a bunch of bodyweight exercises and don't rest in between sets? this way to get the cardiovascular going too? i could do that.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Do the 100 burpees challenge. Full burpees with push up and jump explosion, no rest. 

Basically HIIT without the interval rest part. I love them. Great anaerobic and muscular endurance conditioning...and your body is going to burn calories the rest of the day trying to get it back into a stable state.

Here is an example: 




Except I think he rests and not sure he always does a full push up.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL burpees would kill me right now! How about 100 b/w squats instead?

That'd be easy though, LOL at first i put 1,000 then thought wait a minute LOL no ****ing way!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Maybe 500 Hindu squats, I don't think 100 is going to shock your system, plus you're pretty light. Only 155, you could do the burpees in 10 minutes I bet! Which isn't bad at all. Fast and over with!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok i'm going to go to it. Actually this is better too cause i can stay inside and not have to go burn int he garage where the weights are. Maybe i'll do the burpess, but same them for last as so i don't kill myself before i do anything else, then just see how many i can do. I just need to be careful, everytime i do them i always get this weird feeling in my shoulder when going into the pushup position

http://www.rosstraining.com/articles/burpeeclip.htm


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

wait though i still have to go in the garage for the pull ups lol oh well though not bad. Oh well i'll bust them out fast! my 35 sets o pull ups! :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Sounds good, honestly if you could do 50 in a row (attempting explosion) I'd say that would be a good workout considering you probably haven't did them much.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I just did 100 jumping jacks ( get the blood flowing) Going to go bust out the pull ups!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Just got done with pull ups now! well i also did lunges/squats. Sweating to death having a few sips of gatorade. next up push ups and dips, abs then the final burpee challenge LOL i'll probably be able to do 5!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

and DONE! just got done! that was long man. LOL no burpees though, i was shot. Also i did something to my achilles tendon on my left foot is killing me :sigh right here where i circled it. I think i'm going to play it safe and not stretch around that area right now.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

At least you got a workout in man! I have an old nagging running Achilles tendon injury that I can feel when jumping rope or when I get up in the morning, but it is feeling much better lately.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

dude now that i stopped working out and the blood ain't flowing anymore it's starting to get worse and worse! hurts everytime i take a step off it!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Should i try stretching it out a bit? or maybe stretch it in the shower with hot water running on it?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Could be Achilles tendonitis, I'd lay off it for now. Immobilization and icing it is usually recommended.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

6 pack looking 2 weeks away! maybe a week :sigh 

On a side note i'm starting to see my oblique/transverse abdominal definition. Maybe from all the planks i been doing and basic core trunk work!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Alcohol & smoking probably doesn't help. :lol

You'll get there, but if you want to see your abs man, those are made in the kitchen. You aren't built for show, YOU ARE BUILT TO GO!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I quit smoking though, just had some when i was drinking! didn't have any today, I always crave them when i drink though! as long as it's not back to an everyday habit. I know though, i gotta get rid of that layer of fat! They are undert here covered in all those meatball heroes! This week is the start of cardio nightmare week!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

looks like u have some muscle there silent. just need to do a little cardio i think!! and lay off on the beer haha

today i did a bunch of running sprints. good workout i am ultra sore. then later i saw prodigals post about blupees and i had no idea what the hell a blurpee was so i looked at the youtube video and decided i would try it. well my leg muscles were so sore i couldnt do many. i maybe did 20 total but never more than 8 at a time i think. i did some push ups after that though. my quads couldnt take the blurpees though!! 
i will do the blurpees sometime when i am not already wiped out!! i like doing those


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice job Coral, I love sprints! Especially when compared to jogging, looks like you got some anaerobic conditioning in there! 

They are actually called *burpees, just drop the "l" not a big deal though. Doing 20, even if not done all at once isn't bad at all for the first time, especially if you do the full push up at the down position and when you jump up from the squatted position make sure to explode and jump as high as you can. I'd probably want to do them while I was fresh though, as they do tend to fatigue the shoulders and quads, even get a great core workout with high reps. 

Sunday = a rest day for me, so I'll just wait for you guys to post your workouts and I'll read them, it is a great conditioning workout.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I"m sore as hell today! like worse then when i do my normal routine with weights! MY glutes are killing me! :sigh I actually had to do a ton of yardwork today too. chop and dig out a tree stump that the guys who came to cut my trees out couldnt get to with the machine, then mow the lawn and a bunch of other crap before guys come tommorow to put a sprinkler system in. Oh but man the achilles feels fine today thank god! I was kinda worried.

Oh and Coral no way am i giving up the beer LOL i need atleast ONE vice! and believe me i have layed off compared to how much i was drinking a few years back! I do notice my cravings are back up and i drink more when i do ever since getting off Paxil. SSRI's have an effect on that i guess? :stu I'm going to cut down though even more from twice a week to once a week! every Friday should be fine since thats always when i want to cheat!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Paxil worked as an appetite suppressant for you? Do SSRI's affect your workout or energy level much? I'm thinking about going on some for Fall semester if I muster up the courage for a Doc visit.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nah! i gained weight while on that and before that lexapro! It acted like an alcohol suppresant though and at first when i was taking it would only be able to drink like 6 beers then i would feel so full from them i would puke! Also seemed like i would get drunk on less beers.

MY energy levels stayed the same though although i didn't want to work out lol I think the whole time i was on the stuff i never touched a weight! I couldn't break out of the straight jacket and bust through the rubber walls no matter how hard i tried! let them try that **** now! Give them some Muay Thai kicks to the dome !


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I have alcohol cravings every now and then, but it has been months since I've even had a beer. I'm abstaining from it completely until my body no longer craves it at all. 

I need a Thai bag badly. They have this heavy bag at the YMCA, but they put it in the corner of the gym on the busy side of the basketball court. You can't kick and it isn't made to be kicked, you can't completely circle it because it is in the corner. You have about 180 degrees to circle it though, and mainly just punch it, it is also starting to fall apart. I don't have any place to hang my Thai bag even if I bought one, there are no boxing gyms close to where I live, I really need the heavy bag work. I'd have to drive 30 minutes and get a membership at a Mixed Martial Arts gym to be able to have access to a heavy bag. Although, it is only 20 bucks a month membership, I'm short on cash plus gas money then you have to factor in the driving time and I'm taking 18 credits of graduate work this Fall Semester. I'm going to be swamped. :sigh


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

I really can't do squats anymore, my knees can't take it. I am always doing them half-assed.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah if i do too many squats, lunges or plyometrics in general my knees start to hurt so i have to be careful about that too.

--3 mile run today. i sprinted up hills and joged flats/downhills and sprinted up hills and jogged again...over and over
--good workout!

hope you all had fun today!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice run Coral.

You guys should try glucosamine, stuff really works for me. I have turned my ankle a few times (severe sprains), minor knee problems with an old track injury, wrestling injury, and basketball injury, and glucosamine has really helped. I don't have to be so careful with my workouts.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Now I have a shooting pain in my left arm: goes off and on. Thought I was having a heart attack.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I think I did something to my tensor fasciae latae...on both sides. It is causing hip problems. I don't think I'm going to do any lifting today. I might try calisthenics.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn i started an injury trend  sorry guys! Man i have sore throat today! haven't had one in YEARS! see what happens when you quit smoking? start getting sick!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Injury thread, not a bad idea. 

Daily workout: 08/06

Dynamic stretching/followed by static. Warm-ups. (lunges, jumping jacks, light shadowboxing, etc.)
1 x 50 explosive burpees (continuous if possible)
50 Thai Kicks each leg, worked on a some teep kicks but I suck at them. 
2 rounds of Shadowboxing

Went to the YMCA:

Lots of dead hang pull ups (around ~30-40)
100 push ups
Rotary Torso (love this machine, use it for oblique core strength)

Afternoon:

50 explosive burpees (conditioning)
50 Thai kicks each leg

Old Muay Thai workout: Calisthenics which I haven't finished today.


500 crunches 
250 Hindu Squats
200 push ups
100 pull ups
100 lunges each leg


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

damn prodigal thats an excrutiating workout! man you are going to be sore! or maybe not i dunno. hmm hope your hip gets better. nice workout!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

We are all getting sick/injured cause we are overtraining!

Damn my throat is killing me! wtf!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

My body was probably working overtime trying to repair muscles/ rehydrate me from beer nights, clean lungs from smoking those few days that it has nothing left to help me from not getting sick! Need to take some vitamin C pills!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Just did my workout, had to work out in the afternoon today cause I had a test this morning.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Actually, with body weight exercises I don't have the same stress on my CNS or as hard on my joints and I can stay loose with my strikes/stretching. I needed to change it up a bit so I'm take the week off from heavy powerlifting.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow Coral this thread has really grown! You're quite the celebrity here now. 

Up for some plyometrics again tomorrow? Hopefully we can plan something. Call or text if you can't reach me otherwise.

Edit: or I'll just wake you up super early in the morning again lol.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Actually, like 3 posts are probably about working out  The rest are me and Prodigal son talking. Sorry! Yea though Coral did a good job with the topic! you should marry her Spes!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey man, most of the time we talk about working out though. We stay on-topic because that is how we roll! :banana


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

OHHHH! thats the webcam workout guy! PERVERT! Leave Coral alone! You keep her from even working out, and you don't even post on here! You webcam it up showing her your "pelvic thrusts"


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

I did about 3x100 utensil raises, 3x1000 jaw crunches and 3x10 yawns.

Good work out.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Those are the funnest workouts Shonen. 

I did a few rounds of Shadowboxing, stretched out a bit, taking it easy.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Do you two work out together in real life? It says Coral is in IL, and Spes is on CA so that seems like a long commute :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I think they do it over webcam.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Running late today fellas and lady! I'm running to the garage RIGHT NOW! Should be done with my workout by 11 lol


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Worst workout in the HISTORY of workouts! Everything went down for me today! LOL guess i really didn't fully recover yet from that full body routine from Saturday  MY grib strength was gone and i could barely hold myself up to do Pull ups without my forearms burning! I was only able to do like 3 pulls ups ( close overhand grip) They were just shot! I couldn't even hold any planks for longer than 30 seconds a pop before my arms tiring out before my abs!

Oh well atleast i got it in. Having my protein drink now and then going to go stretch, prepare my post workout meal for after i take a shower. Thinking Steak and eggs :yes


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

hey guys! its been a long day! anyway my workout today was a 5 mile run in sauna like conditions. it was a pretty bad run overall as you can imagine and my clothes were drenched by the time i got home! i waited to run until 8:30 to avoid the heat but it was still 88 degrees and extremely humid! Crazy weather. looks like you guys had fun talking about me today. SP--you totally have the wrong idea with the webcam thing hah... nothing like that. hope you all had fun today


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Good run Coral, I hate running in the heat.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I went relatively light today.

Crunches
Push ups
Pull-ups
Thai kicks
Worked on footwork and southpaw stance, switch kicks/stances.
Hand drills and punching combinations (Uppercut needs a lot of work)
50 explosive burpees (2 sets of 25)

That is all I can remember.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

QuietCoral said:


> hey guys! its been a long day! anyway my workout today was a 5 mile run in sauna like conditions. it was a pretty bad run overall as you can imagine and my clothes were drenched by the time i got home! i waited to run until 8:30 to avoid the heat but it was still 88 degrees and extremely humid! Crazy weather. looks like you guys had fun talking about me today. SP--you totally have the wrong idea with the webcam thing hah... nothing like that. hope you all had fun today


Awww i'm just messing with you two about that! Hope you didn't really think i was serious!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

After that late night work out session last night everything is feeling tight for me today! can barely fully stretch my arms out! The workout was kinda crappy too! My arms are usually never sore! feels like that lactic( right word?) build up feeling you get when lifting.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

oh well thats crappy about the soreness SP but hey, means you worked some new muscle groups or worked more intensely than usual so its really a good thing! 
your workout seems hard to me prodigal! especially the burpees! nice job hah

as for me i did a 3 mile hill run where i ran the hills and jogged flats/downhills just like i have done before. time was ok but not that great. the humidity was 91%!! can you believe it? i was so sweaty and wet after that.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> OHHHH! thats the webcam workout guy! PERVERT! Leave Coral alone! You keep her from even working out, and you don't even post on here! You webcam it up showing her your "pelvic thrusts"


No need to get possessive now, lol jk. 

Yeah it's all innocent. I promise. 

Anyway, Coral, I hadn't run in a while, but today's run really reminded me of how much I enjoyed it when I did so regularly. Damn piriformis. Anyway, keep up the good work in all that exercise! Goes for everyone else here. This thread can be a great motivational tool.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

30 minutes of stretching, dynamic/static.
100 Thai kicks each leg
Shadowboxing & form work
100 explosive burpees (4 x 25)
Stance work and switches, specifically southpaw
250 crunches
100 push ups
Calf raises
Oblique work
Lunges


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

Truck unload and furniture backstock. Yes, i am counting work as my workout today. i was going to go to the Y today but that didnt happen, i kinda got caught in this cleaning mode and i did that much of the day and then i went with my mom to get her oil changed and before i knew it it was getting close to 5PM and i had to work. now it is 9:15pm and i would do a workout now except that i have to work tomorrow at 5am so thats not going to happen. so i eat chocolate caramels instead! oh well, day off i guess......

oh, by the way nice workout prodigal, looks challenging!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey Coral, chocolate caramels eh? That sounds damn good, tomorrow is a cheat day! :lol

Unloading trucks definitely counts, I just got done mowing the lawn about 30 minutes ago, hardly any light! I could barely see the lines of where I previously mowed. I should count that as well, beats sitting on my ***. 

Damn, 5 am!? :fall 

Get some sleep!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Thai Kicks
Strength training at the YMCA (I got 315 for 5 reps on Squats)

No bodyweight exercises or burpees today! :boogie


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

What's a good weight to star on with squats if you have never done them with a barbell before?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

80 pounds! counting the bar! JUST till you get your form down.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

hey guys today i did this exercise video with spes again. it was over legs, chest and abs. very difficult. many of it was just using your body weight doing many varieties of squats and lunges and then we were supposed to do pull ups but i had no pull up bar so i just did push ups and overhead push ups with dumb bells. i'm really sore at the moment.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Guys it's @#%$ beautiful out today! Nice and breezy and NO humidity. Went to sleep with my windows open and was actually cold! Man i hope this weather lasts! I'm going to go workout in a few and finally get to do so in cool weather! Going to do full body then see if i can get some burpees in at the end. If not i'm just going to do the burpees tommorow along with some shadowboxing, or if it's still cool out maybe a run


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm thinking of doing my normal routine, since thats long though once i'm finished have my protein drink, stretch than a little while later do the burpees challenge and some shadow boxing! I don't think that would be overdoing it? Plus i'll be nice and stretched before hand!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Coral, how long do you and Spes do your plyometrics workouts?

It is hotter than hell in God's Country Silent! You should definitely pump some iron, for the both of us.

I don't plan on doing anything today. I had an epic battle with a certain burrito last night and I don't want to over train.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok food has settled! lets do this! catch back up with you guys later on! time to sweat those toxins from last night out of my body and build some muscle so i can go back to kicking *** and taking names. Not really , but you get the idea!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

the plyometrics video is about an hour long i think..... why do you ask? the video we did yesterday though wasnt plyometrics it was just strength and resistance training. my legs are ultra sore, especially my butt!!

ok today i havent done anything yet. i'm going to mow our big lawn in a bit and the weather is awful! so hot and humid but our lawn is getting too long to put off any longer. i may go for a nice easy run tonight. nothing hard due to weather and soreness. 

have a good day everyone!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice work Coral and everybody else!

I had a GREAT workout today! unlike last time all my lifts went up  Once again though i was too drained to do those burpees, so i'm just going to go ahead and do them tomorow along with some shadow boxing HIIT style!

I also smashed my ****ing left forearm before going into the shower on my damn sink! Hurts like a ***** and is already black and blue.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

What do you think is worse, getting kicked in the balls or explosive burpees?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

QuietCoral said:


> the plyometrics video is about an hour long i think..... why do you ask?


I want to steal your routine and become more powerful than ever! :yes

lol just looking for more details, like reps, duration, and I enjoy reading it and knowing your workouts.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> What do you think is worse, getting kicked in the balls or explosive burpees?


LOL seriously! Such a brutal exercise! Makes every part of your body throb! i thought i would take some time off like i said after lifting today, stretch then go do them! But i got to that point after the workout when your just all mellowed out and relaxed after stretching! No way i would have been able to go at it 100% So tomorrow it is!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I always say I do them until I don't hurt anymore or my body turns numb, but it is usually when I start feeling nausea. Your body really never goes numb, also my lungs start burning when doing 20+ reps, great workout though. 

I did do some shadowboxing today, just for fun basically, hadn't planned on it. Tweaking the techique! I'm ready for Buakaw!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Haven't been in here for awhile. I'm still hiking a lot each day, but I bougt some weights and just doing some lighter lifting has jumpstarted my weightloss. I had kinda plateaued for a couple weeks. But I'm definitely losing again.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

hey farleigh! Glad to see you're starting to lift weights! Time to bulk and add some muscle!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm starting to see my abs better. Yea there is still fat but cut me some slack! I do need SOME motivation, and this motivates me! Once i get HIIT in gear combined with my weight lifting routine i should be pretty cut once again. Thing is i don't want to be skinny like i used to be, it's not just the point of losing bf/along with muscle to see abs for me, if that was the case i would just starve myself and run. I'm trying to do it the right way. What do you guys think though? i know i'm still a ways off, but i see them a little. I bet you also if i got some color or took the pic in dark lighting they will show up better! LOL but thats cheating. I tried darkening the pic using mspaint just to see but i couldn't figure it out. I drew in on the pic to the side where they are though!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

For reference this is what i looked like a few years ago at like 2% bf LOL. I don't want to get THIS thin again. Even then though i had trouble with the lower abs. But if in that pic if i had lower abs also i'd have an 8-pack i think!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I just did 3 mins burpees/shadow boxing...

LOL i thought it would be cake! I'm dying right now! I did the real burpees where you do the push ups and not just keep your arms extended! It hurts when i breathe in even! got that feeling you get when you breath in deep and it hurts! i'm going to do another set of both in a few! good stuff!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, the hardest part of those burpees for me is when you explode up from a squatting position and try to jump as high as you can in the air. It is all difficult though, just a great conditioning tool all over. 

Congrats.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Sucks though cause i'm still worried about my shoulder that gave me trouble in the past, and going down and up that explosive from push up position could be a recipe for disaster if i roll my shoulders, especially doing it the day after my weight lifting routine while it's sore, already been worked hard. Next time though i'm going to take the time to make sure i'm thoroughly warmed up. I didn't want to jog or run in place for a while cause i didn't want to waste all my energy before the burpees!

what do you usually do before them? Just some dynamic stretching/ light boxing?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Dynamic stretching followed by static. Jumping jacks, lunges, weird jumping around/shifting weight movements that I can't describe, its my secret. 5-10 minutes jumping rope, just enough to break a sweat.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> Dynamic stretching followed by static. Jumping jacks, lunges, weird jumping around/shifting weight movements that I can't describe, its my secret.


I do that too! i also do knee rotations for the joints! I know the secret though, i do it too! where you stand in one spot then jump forward, back to the side with your feet close together, right?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Similar to that, I do this hop on foot lateral dance and I also do something similar to what this guy does in drill #1.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

That guy has some fast footwork! I found another burpee routine while searching the internets. 

It's a ladder

1 burpee, 2 jumping jacks
2 burpees, 4 jumping jacks
3 burpees, 6 jumping jacks
4 burpees, 8 jumping jacks
5 burpees, 10 jumping jacks
6 burpees, 12 jumping jacks
7 burpees, 14 jumping jacks

Sprint 50 yards, jog back

Repeat x5 (no rest between any reps or sets; the jog back is your active rest)

Guy posted that you will wish you were dead afterwards lol. That seems a little too advanced for me at the moment! maybe after a a few weeks of Burpees with HIIT.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

oh that workout looks like ultra fun!! i may try a variation of it sometime....

i'm off for a 5 mile run around 9pm 

hope your guys' workouts went well!


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm losing faith in mine. I think I'll try some urpees sometime. :banana


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I was looking through my old workout logs and found the address to the printable logs i used to used. So much easier to keep track of everything.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/logs/18exerwork.htm


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I just realized how terrible that burpee/jumping jacks routine would be on ones knees though. Plus the fact that the last thing i would be able to do in my head is keeping track of the reps of that ladder. The other last thing i would be able to do is math while doing burpees! I didn't even know my name during the sets yesterday!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I really don't think it would be that bad on your knees, you are stationary, no shift on weight, simply jumping up and down for a very short period of time, unless you have bad knees already there is little lateral movement, in which case you should probably be doing something like a stationary bike or swimming or something really low-impact.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I just got back from doing my full body strength training routine at the YMCA, quite a few peeps were there, at least in the weight section. It is tough to do deads/squats of 5 x 5 on the same day, by the time I get to deads I don't have much lift so I left out a set and did 4 sets of 5 instead of 5. Also, I use a trap bar to do my deads because it saves my lower back, I should transition to barbell though.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> I really don't think it would be that bad on your knees, you are stationary, no shift on weight, simply jumping up and down for a very short period of time, unless you have bad knees already there is little lateral movement, in which case you should probably be doing something like a stationary bike or swimming or something really low-impact.


My shins started hurting me last night! So many parts of my legs were sore that i even forgot could get sore! Must have been from the going to squat position and jumping up during the burpees that did that.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I never get that sore anymore, especially on my shins or on the bone conditioning, very rarely. I miss that. A good sign of S.A.I.D. will occur after that.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea man. I'm sure after a few sessions it will stop getting sore. Don't know how often i should do this HIIT though! Just once a week for now or twice? Remember i don't want to wither away to nothing!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Twice a week will work.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

So i'm thinking

day 1- weight workout- upperbody

day 2- HIIT

day 3- off

day 4- weight workout- lower body

day 5- HIIT

day 6- off

Day7- Brewskies



OR would i just be better off doing full body like i been the past few sessions instead of cutting lower and upper? My workouts are sooo long though when i do full.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

OR




day 1- weight workout- upperbody

day 2-off

day 3-HIIT

day 4- off

day 5- weight workout-lowerbody

day 6- HIIT

Day7- Brewskies


Nah i like the first better i think. This way day off to recover before brewskie cheat day.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, most don't like doing full body routines as it drains them and affects their lifts. They do splits. I think you could strength train twice a week though or at least build up to it, depending on your conditioning and recovery abilities. 

Like Ross Enamait, I'm a firm believer there is a thin line between training hard and over training, but there is a clear difference. Many people do not push themselves as far as their body can take or quit when it gets really tough and claim they are over training. I think a big portion of it is psychological though not just CNS burn out or muscle recovery, you can get mentally burn't out as well, most pro-fighters regime would be considered excessively over training to the majority of the population. 

Train hard and smart. Progressively build up your work load.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Okay, I did 6 mile hike, but that was earlier and Im going for another 5. I'm going to do some lifting when I get home.........lifting my butt into bed, :lol


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Back to hiking Calm! Good deal. 

I was going to do some stretching, Thai kicks, and shadowboxing work, but I thought better off it other than some very brief shadowboxing work. Did a few crunches and neck work.. I'm a bit sore, hip flexors still have issues so the rest might be best.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Morning workout: (conditioning)

15 minute dynamic/static stretching session
Warm-ups
55 explosive burpees
50 Thai Kicks each leg


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

You know i'm still feeling the effects from those burpees the other day? Even when i bend over man! i feel it all over my core!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I don't even do HIIT with them, I just do as many as I can in one shot, usually after 90 seconds of burpees I'm gassed, I slow down to a crawl and start getting dizzy around 30-35 consecutive explosive burpees, sometimes I have to pause or I'll faint. It is like moving in quick sand, I was a bit sore today from lifting, but with a proper warm up, it wasn't so bad.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Afternoon workout:

30 minutes on stationary bike. (500 calories burnt according to digital readout, lol yea right)
250 crunches


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn you doing two-a-days now Prod? I'm feeling ready to workout, i'm still sore from the HIIT and even though i just worked out Saturday (full body with weights) i kinda want to work out now  Think thats enough recovery time if i just do body weight exercises like that other time? I'm not in any kind of soreness pain.. biceps just feel tight, and it hasn't been a week, but i really want to work out. Think it'll be ok?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

My legs feel a bit tight, it really sucks doing high Thai kicks in the morning when you're a bit stiff/or sore. The range of motion on them with full hip rotation can be a little much. I do stationary bike because it helps with some leg conditioning and general cardio but it is really low impact, I'm going to do some shadowboxing tonight after I mow and probably call it a day.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm back in the house now to do my abs. Forearms were kILLING me agian when doing pull ups, left one was so damn tight! and when i was doing push ups i felt it weird tingle in my shoulder. Good workout though over all! I want to do some burpess to end the routine (not HIIT, just a few for a final burn) see how i feel after the abs.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, my shoulders get tight from all the punching, burpees, and bench press at times. 

Evening workout:

30 explosive burpees
Shadowboxing/footwork
Stretching session


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Late morning workout:

Muscular endurance weight training (YMCA)

I might have over done it yesterday to do weight training, my squats absolutely sucked. I did 2 sets of 10 with 225, a set of 6, then did my endurance set of 25 reps @ 135...usually do that many @ 185. It drained me, also I think motivation might have been a problem and I couldn't breath right.

Bench Press is going up, it is ridiculous. 225 for 14 reps...followed by 135 for 25 reps. In fairness, the Thai kicks and burpees take far more out of my lower body and I did bench press first, because the squat racks were being used. 

Only did 10 dead hang pull ups. My goal is to get to 20 perfect dead hang pull ups, but no stopping or slowing down during that time, I can already squeeze out 15 if I do that.

Rotary Torso work (obliques and rotational power) 

Standing Calf Raises

Dips


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Great workout for me too last night Prod! Damn though, reading all you guys lists of exercises is so small! Makes me realize how much i'm overdoing it! one of the reasons i don't write down what i do LOL too much to list! I think i wrote them all down one time and that took me like 20 minutes hahah. THing is i feel guilty when i cut an exercise, so i just end up keeping them ( well only if i know they are working) But what i really should do is do certain ones for a while, then switch it up with different ones to shock the body and keep things fresh so my body doesn't get used to them. But i just end up keeping them all and doing them all in one routine! Plus that with how often i do my routine, i'm a recipe for overtraining. I knew i'd end up getting obsessed again! i really need to stick with a upper/lower split, this way there is not so much time between workouts for me and i wont feel guilty and keep working full body every few days.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm going to start training smarter, Quality over quantity. I'm on a muscle mass mission. HIGH weight , low reps. Back to the hardgainers routine.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Ah cool, you bulking up then? I love the high weight, low reps routine, muscular endurance training is a *****, but necessary. I'm going to strength train once a week, instead of twice. Focus more on shadowboxing, thai kicks, footwork, flexibility, stretching, etc.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

hey guys i know its been a few days since i posted! i still have been checking in here but i'm lazy on the posting sometimes! anyway... today i did a burpee routine!

5 sets of 10 burpees
Ab workout
3 sets of 10 burpees

Passed out... haha not really but it was hard though!! my muscles are pretty tired now. 
i must say i could barely even do 10 burpees in a row and by the last set i was having a hard time getting 10 push ups in. i had to drop to my knees a couple times


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Burpees are hell aren't they? 

Looks like a good workout Coral.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

you do 30 in a row without stoppoing prodigal?? thats amazing!! i can barely do 10. good work! 
yeah they are hell 
thanks for teaching me them! this thread has been a success in teaching me new techniques and finding new workouts! you guys are cool!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm pretty beat after 20, @ 25 I just want to quit, when I hit 30 I pretty much just want to die.

I got a web cam today, if you want to see what I look like check out the member photos area. 

yeah, great thread.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

:yawn, did some burpees, around 20-25, great way to wake-up.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Today is my HIIT day. Not sure if i'm going to time myself today this time though. I want to just see how many i can do, take a break, and do some more. I'll still shadow box inbetween while i'm gasping for air.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> Ah cool, you bulking up then? I love the high weight, low reps routine, muscular endurance training is a b!tc#, but necessary. I'm going to strength train once a week, instead of twice. Focus more on shadowboxing, thai kicks, footwork, flexibility, stretching, etc.


I Just want more muscle mass. I mean hell, the more muscle mass you have the higher metabolism and more it breaks down the fat. Plus i respond better to those types of workouts.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool man, you changing your diet to build mass or just workout routine?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Just the routine. I mean i been back at it for like what? 3 months now? and have like NO GAINS. It can't be from the beer once/twice a week, cause i drank a ton back in the day and was in better shape! Just all the fastfood and everything caught up with me. I must be overdoing it and too often. Going to simplify everything. Break it down twice a week upper lower, and HIIT day.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

It's weird though cause very few of my lifts i even go past 8 reps, and i think anything past that is training for muscular endurance.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Damn, you seem discouraged. Hey man, you need some Gun-Fu!

yes, that is me.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL! gun-fu FTW

nah though not discouraged! Just wish i started the HIIT sooner! Really though i could get away with no form of cardio and just build muscle that would eat away the fat i'm trying to get rid of. I need to go weight myself!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> Just the routine. I mean i been back at it for like what? 3 months now? and have like NO GAINS.


It is most likely your diet though. You might have to count every calorie, get 6-8 meals a day, 1 g/1 lb bodyweight, relatively low calories ~2,000 to get results. Unless you have really good genetics or you're a teenager you generally have to bust your *** to get ripped. Maybe cut out the alcohol entirely? Cheat meal once every two weeks till a month. It is something you can absolutely control if you want to though.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

But if i go crazy with the HIIT then can't i get away more with not eating 100% healthy? I know i should go back to counting everything! it's so annoying to do! if eating every 3 hours wasn't annoying enough! Then again i'm sure i still have all the cal/fat/pro info written down on my workout logs from years ago and i can just use that and copy them over, since my diet was basically the same.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> But if i go crazy with the HIIT then can't i get away more with not eating 100% healthy? I know i should go back to counting everything! it's so annoying to do! if eating every 3 hours wasn't annoying enough! Then again i'm sure i still have all the cal/fat/pro info written down on my workout logs from years ago and i can just use that and copy them over, since my diet was basically the same.


Honestly, the diet is most important. The HIIT will complement everything beautifully. The caloric intake for cutting is probably most important, than the protein intake, if you want to keep it simple...focus on that. You cut slowly around 200-500 calories/day, get plenty of protein and workout you'll get lean. Cut to 145 then bulk back up to 155-160. zig zag for optimal bf % if you have to. If I was a hardgainer absolutely what I would do.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I mean it doesn't do any good if you do a grueling HIIT workout and then eat over 4,000 calories (calorie surplus) that day if your goal is fat loss. Chances are those 4k calories were dirty as mud.

Eating Gorilla Burritos at Del Rio most certainly doesn't help either. 

I'm going to the YMCA and do my cardio. Be back later.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL word, i know for a fact i don't even come close to 4,000! That could be eat too and another reason why i should count! Maybe i'm not even getting enough cals to grow! Ok, have a good work out man!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

A vid of me doing burpees.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Did some burpess like an hour ago! Din't time myself though and did 2 sets first set i did 16, second 12. Then after that i did some shadow boxing and jumping jacks. I'm glad i did them  i was going to drink tonight too and i'm glad i decided to work out instead


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> A vid of me doing burpees.


Good ****! You did a ton! Good form too. Do you always start with the leap first? I start with the kick out. Does it matter which way you do them or no?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I see most people start with the leap so I do too. I'm going to do some burpee challenges (online) and shatter them in the long run (I hope. ] though, keeping form when you're gassed is tough though. I think I could have gotten around 40 in that set before being completely spent, my limit completely fresh is 50. I love them, but hate them too.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

A couple things are unfair though, some people get timed when having bad form and not doing complete push ups or squatting down, also having a good vertical is a hindrance to your time.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> Did some burpess like an hour ago! Din't time myself though and did 2 sets first set i did 16, second 12. Then after that i did some shadow boxing and jumping jacks. I'm glad i did them  i was going to drink tonight too and i'm glad i decided to work out instead


Nice bro, build yourself up to sets of 20 and you're golden! That is a really good base then.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea it wasn't HIIT though  And i took a LONG rest between sets LOL.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

You have to rest after those bastards, oxygen debt...unless you wanna pass out? :lol


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I always end up leaping backwards like that too! i always just try to jump straight up! but always end up going back a bit sometimes i bang into **** too! too much momentum going on i think!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

My first attempt on video, I jumped too high and nearly out my window on the west side, I have very little room to operate. I can't actually fully extend my hands because they hit the top of the ceiling. Sometimes I jump back to readjust and give myself more room.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

man you guys are hardcore into burpees! cool video prodigal. maybe i should wake up to burpees too every morning eh?

hmm today i went out for a 6 mile run but didnt make it past 2 miles before i had to stop. my stomach acted up. i think i ate too much before i ran. it sucked i probably ran 3 miles maybe. aaahhh well i am pretty sore from that burpee workout i did yesterday anyway.


oh, by the way my inner thigh muscle on my left leg is sore from that burpee workout. kinda strange hmm?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Gracillis muscle? Just lay off the burpees for awhile. 

3 miles is nothing to sneeze at, you over eat before you ran?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I notice though when i do burpess i limit my leap! I got pretty good vertical for a little guy and i don't want to jump too high!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I guess it really doesn't matter that much, but would lose time when doing the 30 second timing. So i think in a way it's good to have a ceiling and not do them out in the open.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> I notice though when i do burpess i limit my leap! I got pretty good vertical for a little guy and i don't want to jump too high!


Yea, I have a good vertical as well, I limit my leap a bit or my hands crash through the ceiling, it is kind of low. I am 5 foot 10 and can dunk with a small ball. I notice a lot of people don't do the full form burpees and limit the leap noticeably to save time. Kind of defeats the purpose IMO and not as impressive nor near as difficult or taxing. They don't do the squat transition part either and just flop to the floor.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice! I'm 5'5" and can get rim on a 9 foot rim! I have explosive leg power, How i have no clue! I never even really did that much leg work back in the day. I'm sure i lost a few inches , haven't played ball in ages! Plus i put on weight since then! I'm sure the wind helped push me!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats actually how i tore my miniscus in my knee though  when i landed from trying to dunk on a hoop! SOOO bad on the knees! especially for guys who can jump high.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I've never had any issues with my knees from jumping. A lot of it has to do with the quads and stabilization muscles when you land, that is how I turned my ankle a couple of times. Stuff like running on concrete is actually much worse for me, because it is constant and continuous wear and tear, instead of a few short bursts.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> I have explosive leg power, How i have no clue!


Do you have small calves and high insertion points on your gastrocnemius? This is usually a good indicator of more abundant fast twitch muscle fibers and the fact that the biomechanics of higher insertion points allow for more potential.

Huge calves are for looks! Mainly slow-twitch.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

My calves are pretty solid! when i flex and touch them. I had osgood schlatter disease ! still have the bumps in my knees from that! they used to KILL me when i was younger and did any running or anything! 

Took a pic but it came out terribly! my batteries are dying in my cam, i'm going to go replace them right now and try to get a better pic.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

No, I can see it well enough in that pic, they look good, nice definition.

I can't get the angles with mine.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

better pic! LOL went into the bathroom with some light!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Damn, you look like you got some big legs. Dark and hairy too! You do squats? Nice!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yours are looking good man! Nice quad! I got stretch marks on my quads man  I think thats where all the fat goes! On the underside of both thighs! I didn't know what they were and had to drop trou at the doctor! it sucked! **** man bad lightning storm is brewing. Hope i don't lose power. Yea though i do squats! I think thats where i got the stretch marks from! cause i never used to do them up until a few years into my training.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I like my quads (tear drop, medial quad) and calves, I have good looking feet for a dude too. :lol

You look like you'd have a build that is great for heavy squats with more mass, although a lot of it is lower back strength and other assistance as well. Being relatively short and having nice thickness in the hams like that would mucho help.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

The only problem is you lift at home (right?) though, and for heavy squats you usually want a spotter and it is a pain in the *** getting a squat rack with enough weights and everything.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea exactly! I do the most dangerous thing too and if the bar is too heavy i just let it drop behind me.. SOOO BAD! The old squat rack i got from my uncle isn't stable enough. I haven't really been doing heavy squatting though cause of that. I usually do a low enough weight so that i can clean and press the bar when done then place it down and end up in a deadlift position. I mostly been doing bodyweight squats with one leg on a step and the other on the ground. Got the idea from the bodybyfish website.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I got a sick calve routine though. I do 3 sets of BW on a step, first position, toes pointing out, second toes facing straight, third toes pointing in. Then i do a set to failure of one legged calve rasies with one leg bent in the sar behind me for extra resistance. Then i cap it off with seated barbell calf raises with the bar resting on my thighs. I don't like doing calf raises with a bar on my shoulders, i lose balance too easily.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I use a safety squat machine for my calf raises, also the leg press works great. B/W exercises are great, especially stuff like squats, but you don't get the same HGH release or strength gains. 

You think about getting a gym membership? I bet that would help your training quite a bit.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Only places around here are Golds gyms, and membership there is a fortune. I don't see it being worth it..YET. They have a type of YMCA place here that is pretty cheap, but everybody knows about it and it is always packed! I went with my cousin once who had a free pass that i used and the wait at some machines was terrible. Like literally not just waiting for the guy to get done, but also waiting on a line of other guys waiting. I want to see how far i get my body going with the equipment i have now, and once i max out my weights or if i'm still not satisified with how i look then maybe i'd join a gym.

I do a lot of other things too though, i mean weight is weight. I like to fill up a backpack with bricks and do pull ups like that. I haven't been doing weighted pull ups again cause i haven't reached the point where i can do like 10 easily. I mean if i did 1 set i could do many of them, but i do so many different types of pull ups, so the most i usually can do is 7 for each set and not easily. If i did 10 for my first set i'd be dead for the others.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I kind of like it busy, but waiting in line for 10 minutes to use free weights would be a pain, busy but not up to the point where it affects my workout. I'd probably try different times. I have a good YMCA, I'm happy with it. Gold's Gym sounds kick ***, but they are expensive.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Well I been at the beach for a week and now I am back to get back into my workouts. I'm gonna be getting up early hopefully and continuing to lift 3x per week and I am gonna try to add a sprinting routine as well. The plan is to try out for arena football this fall.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



Prodigal Son said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > I have explosive leg power, How i have no clue!
> ...


hmm very interesting! i didnt know that. i have huge muscular calves hah but i did high jump in high school and i was very good! hmmm


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

It is just an indicator from what I have read, you maybe an exception Coral.


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Better calves than I have.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Workout today:

100 burpees
300 Hindu Squats (first time trying them...was trying to get a video, man I suck at them)
100 push ups attempt (I tubed it, document your failures!)


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

^^ yea right! come on man!!! :fall Video proof is needed! Cam it up!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

No problemo. 

Push-ups--failed






High Kicks


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

wow nice! Those kicks look brutal! I wish i could kick like that, everytime i try to kick thought i feel like my leg is going to come out of the socket LOL.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Flexibility helps a lot with them, I still need to work on that. A lot of it is explosive power and hip rotation though. Little quirks to the technique too, but I actually need to improve my technique and I rely on my athletic ability to do them right. I have hip flexor injury on my left side and can't do them right, I think I hurt it further trying to do my left thai kicks yesterday.

Left High Kicks


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

You are hurting yourself by making these vids man  Damn though you been doing ab core strength training though lately though right?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Nah, it is more just sore than anything, I can't the full ROM (range of motion) it is nothing terrible. I do around 250 crunches a day, rotary torso machine 3 times a week, then assistance with a lot of other exercises.

Damn Silent, be careful you're on probation. :lol


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL! i didn't even notice! Thats lasts for like a year too! davemason been on it since May!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

When you do up these vids though are you already warmed up? Like you warm up first right? or do you go right into it? don't want to pull anything!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Go right to it, I don't like to over think it, just push record and action!

Most of the time I am already warmed up and have finished my workouts for the day, I get bored so I film myself. It is a good perspective because you see things you're doing wrong that you normally wouldn't, not even with a mirror.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn so you go right into those cold? You'd probably have a better ROM if you were warmed up first!

(n/m) i didn't see the "already warmed up part"


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

No, most of the time I am warmed up (but I don't go out of my way to do a warm up before doing 5 Thai Kicks) or feel stretched out for the day, the only time I wasn't when I did my burpees video. My muscles were cold, I felt stiff, after about 5 burpees I was fine though.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I watched them again! I though for the last kick you were going to kick the webcam !


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, I did that for **** and giggles. :lol


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

When the hell did i even lift last? LOL weekend was a blur! I think i did burps on thursday? But i didn't do any weights since last tuesday i think? Thats good actually! Needed some recovery time. My biceps and triceps are feeling solid to the touch!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

4.5 mile run.... i got lost haha i am running in a new environment and i thought i knew where i was going but i didnt. 
good run though. Very hill thats for sure!!
hope you guys had a good day! from the looks of the dietary thread you guys have been eating well! haha


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I always eat well. 

Great run, I really want to start running again, but I have a love-hate-hate-hate relationship with running. I used to be an avid runner though, it is just sooooo boring. New environments do make it more exciting. 4.5 miles with hills, good job Coral! Run for both of us!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Got up at 5:45, went and did some plyometrics and jogging/sprints. I am really out of shape on the cardio, haven't done it in a long time. I hate jogging so I am trying to get a workout that works on sprints mostly.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm going to hit the weights soon. Been almost a week so i've had plenty of time to recover. ALL my lifts should go up. I don't know if i start my training for mass (heavy weight, low reps) or just stick to my old routine. I really didn't plan anything out yet.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Just waiting for my protein shake to settle then it's time to hit the weights! I decided to do my old program one more session! I don't feel like sitting on the PC and compiling a workout program right this second. I'll do that after my workout and get to the new program next workout


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok the more i'm sitting here the more i don't want to get up and work out. I need to just shutdown the PC, go work out, get it over with and chill later shutting down RIGHT NOW PEACE!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Just DO IT!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Did my strength training today, most of my lifts I feel are going up, especially bench.

I got 255 for 4 reps, could have bridged out a 5th, possibly.

315 for 5 reps with spot on squats. Overall, I'm happy with the results.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Good job all. QC I need to get more hills in my running.
7 jogging...in the rain with my shirt off and it was great!
sitties
some weights


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

250 crunches 
100 Thai kick each leg


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*



SilentProphet said:


> Ok the more i'm sitting here the more i don't want to get up and work out. I need to just shutdown the PC, go work out, get it over with and chill later shutting down RIGHT NOW PEACE!


LOL i did! Once i get going it's all good, it's just before hand that i don't want to do anything sometimes! Took me a while to get motivated yesterday. I might do some burpees later on as well  also need to plan my new workout routine i want to start.

I meant to quote Prodigal Son with "just DO IT" LOL got this instead, new board is confusing me.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

OH and once again i thought " hey let me try some one legged squats again, it's been a while" As i was doing them i felt a bad pain in my left knee! same knee i ****ed up a few years back! Thank god it went away and feels fine today, never again though am i doing those! Coral made them sound so easy though! :stu


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re:*



Prodigal Son said:


> Did my strength training today, most of my lifts I feel are going up, especially bench.
> 
> I got 255 for 4 reps, could have bridged out a 5th, possibly.
> 
> 315 for 5 reps with spot on squats. Overall, I'm happy with the results.


Good stuff man! I need to start lifting heavy like that! I wont be able to get squats that high up by myself though with no spotter.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Quit.............hell no! Piss off weakness, go away fatigue, I can drink water when I finish... so screw off wussface and just keep jogging. I'm emotionally tough and physically tough, I'm not quitting, NO WAY.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

New forums, cool. 

1 set of 30 burpees
30 minutes on stationary bike.
That is it.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Got my new routine down though. Just trying to decide how to break it up into upper/lower body.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Post it bro.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Got rid of ALL my pull ups cept for 3 sets of 2 weighted ones. wide arm, and close grip for biceps.

Squats
deadlifts ( i can go real heavy on these since i don't need a spotter)
military press
bench ( can go heavy again since i have a bench, just can;'t go to failure or i'll kill myself )
skull crushers
dumbell rows
dips(weighted)
calf raises
barbell curls
shrugs

Maybe flies also, i dont think so though. In the past they also made my shoulder feel ****ed up. Makes me worried to try them again and re-injure it

I'm probably missing a few exercises that i can't think of right now, but splitting it up like this and doing 3 sets of each will give me more energy to go hard and not "save" any energy for more exercises. As for abs i'm going to do them on my HIIT days with the Burpees and shadow boxing. Thinking of doing those on the days inbetween upper and lower body. Any exercises i may have missed that you can think of add in, remember though this is for mass, i want mostly compound exercises, not isolation.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Also I have over 400 pounds of plates/weight all together, not including the dumbells or barbells.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

*Cardio: *
Easy 45min flat terrain road run / 15 min stretch

*Weights (back/bi):*

Warm up
5min warm stationary bike
3 sets wide-grip lat-pull downs @ 15 -20 reps 
(1-1:30min rests between sets)

Workout 
2 sets bodyweight wide grips chins @ 18-20 reps
2 set wide-grip chins (body+20kg) @ 8-10 reps
2 sets close grip pull-ups (body+40kg) @ 6-8 reps
(3min rests)

3 sets seated cable rows @ 8-12 reps
(2-2:30min rests)

3 sets EZ bar curls @ 8-12reps
(2-2:30min rests)
1 superset (of 4 curl sets) down the straight-bar rack

Warm down
3 sets wide grips lat-pull downs @ 20'ish reps
(1 min rests)

5 min bike


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

A fellow pull/chin up monster! Looks good soundsgood! I needed to cut some out! lol my pull up routine alone went over 25 minutes. I do all different variations though. I love pull/chin ups. Instead of cutting them out like i said i was going to do i'm just going to do different variation on different workout days and split them up. Ok since i drank last night i'm going to beat myself up about it and go start my new routine. Hopefully i have a good workout.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Damn, you guys do a lot of pull ups. Even weighted, I do simple 5 sets of 5-10 reps. Dead hang strict pull ups, no kipping pull ups or assistance with the abs or knees.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

School over yet or what son? It's Been DOA on here for the past two days!

Ok though finsihed the workout a while ago, i wrote down what i did though for a change 

Did upperbody, going to be doing upper/lower body split. Days inbetween i will do my burpees HIIT style, and abs.

I guess i won't write the weight down as it doesn't matter, i;m all show no go anyways. Actually i was going through my old workout logs and at one time i benched 195 for 2 reps! i tried doing that today and couldn't even lift it once! yea 195 ain't that great but i only weigh 155! It wasn't with free weights though, i wrote that i did when working out at friends house on a bench machine.

Ok so back,bi's,Tri,shoulders

I used the most weight that would make me not be able to get another rep in
BACK:
dumbell Rows - 3x7
deadlifts- 3X5
wide grip pull ups ( pronated grip, weighted with 15 pounds) 3X6
Inverted row type pull ups ( i love these! pronated grip, 3X 7 weighted 15 pounds)

CHEST:

Push ups ( warm up, 10)
Bench 3X5
Dips ( chest leaning forward to hit the chest more and not the tri's) weighted 15 pounds

SHOULDERS:
Millitary press 3x7
shrugs 3x 10 ( i went too light with the weight here, and didn't feel like adding more plates to the barbell, hence the high reps)

BICEPS:

Close grip chins 3x8 ( weighted 15 pounds, Supinated grip)
Barbell curls for the gurls 3x4

Forearms/grip work 
Close grip chins 3x8 (pronated grip)
Hammercurls 3x4


TRICEPS:

Skull crushers- 3x7

bench dips- 2x failure

workout still seemed HELLA long! Thats the best i could break it up though, want to do upper and lower, not the splits that bodybuilders do like " chest tris one day,, back bis another"


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like a great workout Silent, even included some deads. I really need to start dead lifting more frequently. 

I've been booked and stress with school, I got a job working in the Physiology Lab and the homework is pretty intensive for grad school, I'm a little over whelmed. Damn, what did I get myself into? :lol Sorry, for venting. Off to the Library! 

I'll try to post more come this weekend.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Got a Job there too? Good for you man! You going to be drained though doing all that plus the workouts! Don't drive yourself crazy man!


----------



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

Just played soccer for 3 hours, thank god I moved close to the university and have the soccer field close to my house. Lots of scrims daily

I'm an idiot for stopping playing three years ago, exercise (mainly cardio) makes me feel a hell lot better


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

SilentProphet

You know it. Chin-ups are the bread and butter of my training, love those things.

Today

Invested in a new road bike yesterday, so today I cycled the coastline for an hour or two. Was sunny no wind at all ... water was like glass.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I did some strength training today, all my lifts are improving! Even my pull ups are kicking ***. 15 strict w/no problem at the end of my work out. 315 for 5 reps comfortably on Squats, 250 on Bench for 5 reps, feeling good. Now I need pizza!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Speaking of Kipping!






He's a cheat! LOL nah though still damn good, he does a ton( even weighted) so i guess it's just to show how many he can do so he gets a pass.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

Prodigal you got some good lifts going on ...


In that video that dude does a fair few chin-ups ... i'm sus on the video cuts though, like how long are some of those rests I wonder! Still not bad


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Less than you think...that is Crossfit, they have guys doing insane anaerobic conditioning and muscular endurance feats. Some of the rounds they do are amazing, they used to have a video of a guy doing 35 strict pull ups and an ungodly amount of kipping. They are animals.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Man you guys are all so hardcore. I'm jealous. 

I did a couple p90x workouts. 
AM Legs/Back + Abs
PM Cardio

Then I splurged in a buffet lol. Sigh.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

rainbowbrightfeet

Haha. That's almost funny. Now go away


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't worry about him. He's banned.
Nice to see you again, Soundsgood. I hope things have been going well lately.
...and cool avatar, too .


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

Cheers Millenniumman, same to you dude. Glad to see your still around


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

LIfted for 2 hrs this am. All various chest and back stuff. Went for a 6 mile slow jog. I forgot to do my crunches, dang it.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

You must be looking like that machine from 300 in your avatar!

Do you usually lift for 2 hours? It can be counter-productive to lift for over approx. an hour, unless your taking in nutrients during the workout ...


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Haven't been doing a lot of conditioning lately, just pumping iron. I'm actually thinking of cutting down to 160 and working more on my aerobic/anaerobic conditioning and flexibility. My strength is really solid right now given my weight.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

What weight are you at now?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

168 pounds @ 70 inches, I don't want to get below 160 because I start looking skinny. 

15 minutes stretching
250 crunches
100 push ups
100 calf raises
Light Shadow Boxing
30 Full effort explosive burpees

Haven't did burpees in a while and I hit a serious wall at 25. Might do a run tonight.


----------



## JonnyRingo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Guys-
I wanted to get your perspective. It seems more and more that exercise helps my anxiety better than anything. If I exercise regularly I can feel pretty good. But if I slack off and miss several days in a row, I can tell a huge difference. And it's also a catch 22. The more exercise I miss, the worse I feel, thus the less I feel like exercising. Lately, if I don't stay consistent with my workouts, all I want to do is lie around on the couch. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

yes jonny exercise definitely helps me feel better too. the same goes for me with missed days. if i miss 3 or 4 days its harder to go back because somehow i feel out of shape or like i'm going to have to start all over. actually today is my first day back in over a week! it was hard to come back too, but now i think i will be hardcore again before too long! for me its either an obsession to do exercise or feeling guilty that i'm not exercising. 
anyway today i ran about 5 miles! i was planning on only going 3 miles but i got lost. it sucked because it was super hot! well the good thing is i finally found a water fountain which helped me feel better.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I just started lifting but I think all the hiking I've beendoing has prepared my cardio to go long on lifting, not strong yet, but long.

I'm going to miss workout today. Was dehydrated last night and couldn't fall asleep at all. CRAP.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

Prodigal Son
Your pushing some good lifts with your stats. Impressive.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks, now I just need to improve flexibility and conditioning!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

How's everybody doing? Keep up the good work.

4 walking, 5 jogging
very light weights
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

my goodness FairleighCalm you're intense. you should have a very strong heart thats for sure! hmm yeah i havent worked out yet today but hoefully i will get a workout in tonight


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

I was thinking of working out again, I used to do a lot of weight lifting and cardio about 2 years ago before my SA made me a hermit.

My schedule usually went like this

Day A
Cardio for 1 hour (Elliptical, Treadmill)
Upper Body 2 hours (Biceps, Triceps, Chest, Shoulders, Abs)
Relax 20 minutes (Spa, Steam room)

Day B
Cardio for 1 hour (Elliptical, Treadmill)
Lower Body 1 hour (Legs, Back,)Relax 20 minutes (Spa, Steam room)
Relax 20 minutes (Spa, Steam room)

24 hour fitness FTW 
But my workout was kind of extreme.. I'll start with jogging


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

All i know is that my chest is going to be sore as hell tomorrow! Giddy up


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

Thread revival!! 

so yeah today i did a hard run!
thought i'd share it with anyone who likes running....

Hill workout:
-8 hills--sprint up and jog the flats/downhill
-15 minute workout
-~1.75 miles

Tempo workout:
-1.5 mile fast paced jog
-Second half of run is mild upward incline--First half is mild downhill
-10:59 running time 

I'm exhausted!


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

It's a shame your not from anywhere near here Coral, I could do with a running partner. 

Speaking of running, i'm off for for some LSD ... long slow distance


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

8 jogging
sitties, pushies

I'm going to try and jog 5 more this evening. I think I'm doing a half marathon Oct 20.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

wow good luck with that!! where is the half marathon? thats cool someday if i ever do enough distance i might consider doing a half marathon. i always get overtrained when i run too many miles though which royally sucks so mostly i do high intensity running with less overall mileage. works better for me.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hi QC,
The half in columbus ohio, where I live. I don't think I'm running again today, I'm exhausted, lol. I run very slowly and build a founation for speed. Today I was running a couple 8 minute miles, only because I had passerbys who i was trying to keep up with. My rnnging partner has pneumonia. But he goes too slow anyway. Thanks for your encouragement. I hope your workouts are going well.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I got another long jog in today, 
8 jog, 2 walk
pushies, sitties
Not bragging but this thread helps me to be responsible to my goals.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

:banana 
I'm so happy! I did chest and back yesterday and have set a new personal best on chest. :banana Once I get on creatine  :banana :banana :banana


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

Hit a short term goal in my workout today which was to do reps for shoulder press with the 55 pound dumbells. Long term goal in however many months is to get up to the 70s. Currently weighing in at 158 pounds at just below 6'1.. long term goal weight wise is 180 at the same bodyfat or a little lower. A year ago I was 132 with prob slightly higher bodyfat then I have now (ie skinny fat).


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow! Great work Zen. Just be careful. Shoulder press is a great way to injure your shoulder. I injured mine putting up 70's one time and haven't done shoulder press since.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks man . And yeah I know, I tweaked my right shoulder doing shoulder press last year and it still gives me trouble from time to time, but I just lift through it. Shoulders are like my strongest body part, so I get addicted to trying to put up more and more of them lol. On the other hand I really suck at pull ups/pull downs, I think I can do like 3 or 4 wide grip BW pullups, feeble . Specially since I'm lean.. need to work on them. I'm jealous of all you guys doing pullups with like +45 lbs.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

glad to see people are posting here again!!

tonight i ran 3 miles of interval training up and down hills  26:06

yeah it was a good run


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Good job QC! 
I've been sick but am walking everyday. 8 walking today. If my sleep improves I'll be back on the running trail!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I did lower body weights this morning and upper body this evening. I don't usually do both on one day but I felt a lot of nervous energy that I needed to dispell. I still feel jittery even though I worked to exhaustion, but it's not like I can go for a run now =P my muscles are currently jello!


----------



## easystreet (Nov 3, 2007)

Great topic! I know this post was recently revived, does anyone have any current goals? Like running a marathon, or strength, or body weight goals? I saw that Zen M has a goal of reaching 70's for dumbell shoulder press, thats a good poundage for that excercise! and especially dumbells cuz not a lot of people like using them.

Currently my goal is squatting 300lbs for 20 full parallel reps by January. On Halloween I did 250 for 20 reps. So I'm just going to keep adding more weight on the bar each week and go at it. The funny thing is the shyness actually fuels the workout most of the time. And those of you who have done 20 rep squats before know that you need every ounce of fuel you have left in the tank to make it to that last rep. Anyways I wanna see what everyone is training for, lets post up some goals and see if anyone is training for the same purpose


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

My goal is to lose another 20-25 lbs. And run as many half marathons as possible. I'm headed to the gym for lifting and going for a run/walk later.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

my goal is to be a fast runner  I love to do 5K road races. i just love to run but i also like to bike too and lift weights, plyometrics. i wanna be healthy and running is my main way of accomplishing that


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

today i rode my bike on a bike trail to this park (3.5 miles)
did a 1 mile timed run (7:06)
ran up this massively huge hill (5:59) 
1 mile slow running
Rode home (3.5 miles)

EXHAUSTION


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

Track workout today
1 400--1:30
2 600's--2:39, 2:32
2 800's--3:47, 3:41
I also did a 5 minute warm up and 5 minute cool down

Man, what a workout, I'm so tired now i dont know how i'll make it through class!!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm exhausted and fatigued and getting over a serious sinus infection. I'm just slogging thru my exercise at the moment. 
5 walking
light weight workout
50 crunches.


----------



## JonnyRingo (Aug 26, 2007)

Good job QuietCoral. Keep us updated on your 5k's.

I hope you get to feeling better FC. I know, like me, exercise really helps your anxiety. Good luck.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I decided to make my 900th post in this thread. Today I've completed a shoulders/arms routine. May do some jogging later I dunno. I'm trying not to be so hardcore as I used to be so that I don't burnout.

Anyway, good job with the running, Coral, and everyone else, keep up the great work.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I lifted this a.m. and am going for a 5 mile walk. Running tomorrow w/my brother. That could get ugly as my running as suffered lately due to bad sinus infection.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

11.17.07
6 mile jog, 200 crunches and some light weight lifting. Lifted lots y'day.

QC, you are inspiring, really. Great job!!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

HAHA thanks Farleigh, i wish i was faster. i feel like with how hard i train i really outta be faster than i am!! maybe i should switch to biking! oh well. tomorrow in my fitness testing lab we are doing submaximal testing in order to predict our VO2 max so we'll see how i do! when we did predictions of v02 max running the mile and a half on the track it was 47 which sounds about right so we'll see what it is tomorrow on the treadmill! i'm kindof excited to try this out. 

p.s.--this weekend i did a bunch of plyometrics for exercise, was fun!!

Keep up the good work farleigh!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

15 minutes of aerobics today. 

My goal is to lose 7 pounds. 

A few years ago I lost 40 pounds. I've managed to maintain it but I hit a rough patch recently and need to get my act together again. Don't want to get back to where I was.

Love this thread.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

What up all? Yes, I have returned. 

Can't sleep tonight, I'm going to try and get up early for a 5 mile run. School has been hell, how has everybody been?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Prodigal! Hey dude, nice to hear from you.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

dude, prodigal, we missed you around here!! glad to see you back. 
ugh today was a ****ty day. i tried to do a track workout but it just royally sucked and i only went about half the distance i wanted. major side ache and headache. oh well.... try again tomorrow i guess.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey Coral! Side aches suck, I ran a bit over 5 miles and will probably go for an easier run in the morning. About ~ 3 miles. 

I have a hard time running on the track, eventually I'm going to do speed work...and I'll do it on the track, but it still is no fun. Boring.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

walked 2.3 miles. Did 150 crunches and around 8 minutes of weights.

:boogie


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I do 5x10 reps on my bench press every other day. And increase the weight by 5 lbs a week.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I just got out of my chair and walked around a little.

Ohyeah!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

way to goo!!

I ran four miles and it wasnt the best run, but oh well


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Just got up, got ready to go to the gym, decided to check the website to see if the gym was open since it's still thanksgiving break and it's closed! doh man I Haven't lifted since a week from thursday


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Prodigal Son said:


> Hey Coral! Side aches suck, I ran a bit over 5 miles and will probably go for an easier run in the morning. About ~ 3 miles.
> 
> I have a hard time running on the track, eventually I'm going to do speed work...and I'll do it on the track, but it still is no fun. Boring.


Do you still run in the cold?


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

New max on bench press :banana I got 120 pound dumbells up 6 times with no spot. If I had a spot I would have gone for another 1 or two but I didn't want to have to do an emergency dump :b This was my 4th set in. 1st set was 55's to stretch out. Next 70's to warm up a tad bit. Then 110's 10 times (could have done more but didn't want to go untill failure). Then the 120's :banana

I keep holding off on taking creatine because I'm still seeing strength increases. This new personal best came after a 4 day break from the gym.

Now if I only looked as muscular shirtless as I do with a shirt on :lol


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

daaaaave said:


> Prodigal Son said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Coral! Side aches suck, I ran a bit over 5 miles and will probably go for an easier run in the morning. About ~ 3 miles.
> ...


Yea, i run in the cold! I just did a 5 mile run tonight. Tried to put in a bit of a tempo run in the middle of the run for about a mile and then ran fast up the large hill. Overall, a decent run


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I have a serious sinus infection and can't workout right now. BUMMER!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

oh dang, that sucks farleigh!! i hate it when something stops me from working out


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

scairy said:


> New max on bench press :banana I got 120 pound dumbells up 6 times with no spot. If I had a spot I would have gone for another 1 or two but I didn't want to have to do an emergency dump :b This was my 4th set in. 1st set was 55's to stretch out. Next 70's to warm up a tad bit. Then 110's 10 times (could have done more but didn't want to go untill failure). Then the 120's :banana
> 
> I keep holding off on taking creatine because I'm still seeing strength increases. This new personal best came after a 4 day break from the gym.
> 
> Now if I only looked as muscular shirtless as I do with a shirt on :lol


Nice man, that's pretty crazy. What do you weigh?


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Zen Mechanics said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > New max on bench press :banana I got 120 pound dumbells up 6 times with no spot. If I had a spot I would have gone for another 1 or two but I didn't want to have to do an emergency dump :b This was my 4th set in. 1st set was 55's to stretch out. Next 70's to warm up a tad bit. Then 110's 10 times (could have done more but didn't want to go untill failure). Then the 120's :banana
> ...


I weight 215 right now. I'm 6'2". Don't look it without a shirt until after I workout when your body poofs up. :sigh


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, this thread is still here? Cool


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

oh my today i did weight lifting, elliptical and the treadmill.... i'm so worn out from the workout even though I didnt think i did THAT much. i think its because i haven't lifted weights in a while. i'm tired!!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been trying to get into running more lately, it isn't bad most of the time. I actually dread speed days more than long runs right now, long runs I become sedated. Also, just can't get into the treadmills workouts like I want, I ran over 60 minutes on a treadmill this morning, it was boring but I didn't feel that tired. I'd love to do speed work on a treadmill if I didn't fear falling off - cracking it up to 10+ with incline and one slip could be a disaster.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

So today I cranked the treadmill up to 12.0 @ 2% incline and almost made 6 minutes, it was pretty hilarious to see me struggle and yeah I almost fell off which at that speed would have been a disaster. I was gassed. I'd love to make 2 miles at that speed.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

my gosh PS, you're crazy damn
finals are next week, so my workout schedule is temporarily on hold. in fact i shouldn't even be on here right now, i should be studying, adios!!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I also have finals next week. I can't put my workout schedule on hold and it is very difficult for me to study on a Friday night. Either waste time on the internet or go out. If I go out and drink (like an idiot) it takes me a good day to recover.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: re: Training dailys!!*

first time i see this.
today:
abs 20 min.

jump rope 30 min.

light work out today and the rest of the week too because of finals week.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> So today I cranked the treadmill up to 12.0 @ 2% incline and almost made 6 minutes, it was pretty hilarious to see me struggle and yeah I almost fell off which at that speed would have been a disaster. I was gassed. I'd love to make 2 miles at that speed.


damn! 12.0. i go at 5.0 for a hour. i don't even think i can run at 12.0. are you a runner?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

Last night was 20 minutes of aerobics again and 10 minutes of pilates. Later today: another 2.3 mile walk.
I stepped on the scale this morning for the first time in a month. Only 3 pounds to go until I reach my goal weight! :banana 

Eating healthy and exercise WORKS!


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

hey, congratulations nesteroff!


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Prodigal Son said:


> So today I cranked the treadmill up to 12.0 @ 2% incline and almost made 6 minutes, it was pretty hilarious to see me struggle and yeah I almost fell off which at that speed would have been a disaster. I was gassed. I'd love to make 2 miles at that speed.


 :eek

That's already really impressive! Man, I wish I had that kind of stamina. The fastest on the treadmill I've ever run was 9.5 for about a minute, with no incline.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

well dont feel bad i never run faster than 7.5 miles/hour with a slight incline... i hate the treadmill


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Any of you got new goals in your training for the new year? 

My are mainly bench and curling goals. 

Pretty soon I'll be too old to be pushing myself strength wise  I don't think my body is going to be able to take much more beating, plus I think I'm approaching my genetic limits. 

I want to increase my curling strength by about 10% by the end of the year

I want to increase my bench strength by 10-15%. 

How do I plan on accomplishing this? I have no idea at this point :lol I've currently put chest and back together on the same day which is a long hard workout and then bi's and tri's on a day together and this currently seems to be building up my strength so I guess I'll keep doing this until it stops working for now.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

Phew! I'm exhausted from reading about you people working out..


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Do any of you know when your strength starts to peak out age wise for those that are all natural lifters? I know with help you can keep getting stronger way past mid 20's lol. I'm mid 20's right now. I'm still seeing strength gains but I just wonder if I'm reaching that age. Hopefully that doesn't happen until I hit 30


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

count me in on this.
Today I rode bike about 10 miles. I stayed at a pretty consistant pace the entire way. my goal is to make it to the Atlantic City shore (about 35-40 miles from here).
I will be riding bike,jogging on treadmill,and playing some basketball along with my weighttraining which I have been slacking as of late


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

scairy said:


> Do any of you know when your strength starts to peak out age wise for those that are all natural lifters? I know with help you can keep getting stronger way past mid 20's lol. I'm mid 20's right now. I'm still seeing strength gains but I just wonder if I'm reaching that age. Hopefully that doesn't happen until I hit 30


I dont really think you can max out in strength to a point. I know of some powerlifters who are in their 50's lifting big weight. One guy in particular started lifting at age 38 and is now 44 and is extremely strong. I think what you are thinking is your best potential to make quick gains (peak test levels) and I have read its anywhere from 25-30. However, I dont think that means you cant gain strength. Just not as quickly and easily.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

NJexplorer313 said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you know when your strength starts to peak out age wise for those that are all natural lifters? I know with help you can keep getting stronger way past mid 20's lol. I'm mid 20's right now. I'm still seeing strength gains but I just wonder if I'm reaching that age. Hopefully that doesn't happen until I hit 30
> ...


The thing is test levels are what allow muscle to grow and heal. With age test levels fall. 38 and extremely strong doesn't sound natural to me to be honest. I'm talking no hgh, no prohormones, no steroids; nothing.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

NJexplorer313 said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you know when your strength starts to peak out age wise for those that are all natural lifters? I know with help you can keep getting stronger way past mid 20's lol. I'm mid 20's right now. I'm still seeing strength gains but I just wonder if I'm reaching that age. Hopefully that doesn't happen until I hit 30
> ...


I was never able to make quick gains in my teens,20s or early 30s for some reason. I'm still hitting personal bests in strength and muscle size. Never took steroids or growth hromone or anything more than creatine. This past winter I put on 5 lbs of new muscle over two weeks and I didn't even take creatine this time.


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

sprinter said:


> NJexplorer313 said:
> 
> 
> > scairy said:
> ...


I'll keep the quotes going lol.
I guess people peak at different ages. I have read mid 20's into 30's, but people are different. just like gaining muscle is different for people (routine wise). Natural Testosterone production varies from person to person as I'm sure you are aware, and as you age, recovery levels drop off. I think you just need to be more cautious overtraining wise. I still say you can make significant strength gains.
Not sure what you do as far as training goes, but check out some information on periodization training.


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Today was short and sweat. My nutrition these past couple weeks has not been up to par, and I just added in some cardio stuff.

Today- Lighter conditioning phase
Bike ride warmup- about 2 miles
Deadlifts- 4x8 each rep deloaded (2 min rest)
Pullups- 4x8 (1.5 min rest)
Sandbag snatches- 3x10 (1 min rest)

I may gradually go heavier as my conditioning levels increase. I am trying to get my diet back into check.

I am also planning to come off Paxil medication this coming week. I have been on it for about 6 years, started at 40MG and have been on 25MG for about 2 years. Going to be a lovely adventure I'm sure :eek


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

sprinter said:


> NJexplorer313 said:
> 
> 
> > scairy said:
> ...


That's promising  I still have time.


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

There is always plenty of time man! The main thing is just staying in shape and keeping your work capacity and conditioning up. It will allow you to do more weightlifting without overtraining as easily.

This morning:
20 minutes of jogging, 100 pushups, 100 crunches


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

took advantage of the nice weather today! almost 70 degrees here in Jersey!

Standing OH Presses- 1x10,1x8,1x5,single,single,single,1x8,1x8
Gymnastic still ring pushups- 3x20
Lying 1 arm SandBag Tricep ext.- 3x10
Sandbag swingthroughs- 2x30

tomorrow some kind of cardio and strongman implements


----------



## hopeful dreamer (Feb 23, 2008)

ok, count me in on this too :banana 

(long rests between sets)

Today I've done:

Pullups - 6 sets of 8
Pressups - 6 sets of 25
Handstand pushups - 6 sets of 3


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

hopeful dreamer said:


> ok, count me in on this too :banana
> 
> (long rests between sets)
> 
> ...


Looking good!
Today was 10 minutes jogging, followed by 5 sets of 2 minute intervals of Jump Rope (45 sec in between)
then 3 sets of 100 jumping jacks


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Well I think I mildly strained my right ab yesterday and both shoulders feel a little sore. All from doing back and chest :lol 

Wow I haven't been on a bike in a while but 10 miles seems pretty far. 


Quietcoral you sure you don't just hate running :b I don't like running but yeah a treadmill would just make it worse; at least when I'm running outdoors I can see my progress + the cardio area is ALWAYS packed at the gym.


----------



## hopeful dreamer (Feb 23, 2008)

NJexplorer313 said:


> Looking good!
> Today was 10 minutes jogging, followed by 5 sets of 2 minute intervals of Jump Rope (45 sec in between)
> then 3 sets of 100 jumping jacks


Thanks, good luck with your training, keep up the hard work.

Yesterday I just messed about with a couple of leg raises and squats so I tried to make up for it today:

1.5 handstand pressups (I tried but not enough strength today lol)
Pullups - 4 sets of 8
Pushups (fingertips) - 4 sets of 20
Hanging Leg Raises - 4 sets of 10
Bar hang (for time) - 4 sets
Hold handstand (for time) - 4 sets
Squats (with 10kg vest) - 4 sets of 25

I've only just started training my legs so they are bit weak.

Here is a video of me I took last year before my digital camera got nicked in a burglary. This was just after I'd learnt to do handstands and handstand pressups. I had been training for abot 6-9 months.

[youtube:5js0keqh]6YMMet4LZlI[/youtube:5js0keqh]


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

hopeful dreamer said:


> NJexplorer313 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good!
> ...


You have some great balance! I used to be able to start from a kneeling postition, and turn into a handstand, but was never able to balance myself to do actual handstand pushups.
A suggestion for you. While I am not sure of your goals as far as training, an idea to be able to do more pullups, pressups etc.
More of a conjugate/periodizatiion method would be:
If your goal is to be able to do more pullups.
If you are training them 2-3X per week.
Day 1- Maximum Effort. Try them weighted (vest,weight from belt,backpack etc.) do 2-4 sets of 1-5. Meaning do them with enough weight that you can only get 1-5 reps. Also, If you have access to cardio bands, try strapping them to your belt for added resistance.
Day 2- Dynamic Effort (Speed focus). Try focusing on 4-8 sets of only 3-5 BW reps. Even though you can do more than 3-5 reps, dont do more than 3-5 reps per set. Instead, do more sets than usual, and focus on doing them as fast and explosive as possible with good form, as well as short rest periods. Drop as fast as possible, and pullup as fast as possible (while keeping form tight). This in turn builds speed strength/explosive strength which, combined with the other methods, will make you stronger (similar to plyometrics).
Day 3- Repetition Effort/Repeated effort. For Repetition effort, the goal would be 1 or 2 sets to absolute failure. The Repeated effort would be 3-4 sets of reps. Stop the set when you feel you are 1 or 2 reps to failure (leave some in the tank). You can switch between the two methods here weekly, or combine the two. EX: week 1- Repetition Effort- 4 sets of ?. week 2- Repeated Effort- 2 sets of failure. OR put them together in 1 week EX: Repeated effort- 3 sets of ?, then 1 all out set to failure.

Rest between sets mostly depends on the Effort of the day, and your conditioning level.
Guideline: Maximum Effort would be 3 to 4 minutes between sets.
Dynamic Effort- 45 seconds to 1 minute
Repetition Effort- 3-5 minutes
Repeated Effort- 1-2 minutes

Just an Idea here to try adding to your training arsenal. This method was actually introduced by the USSR, and works for almost any kind of sport/activity. 
I personally have used it for my Powerlifting training with great results. I plan on trying it still with my Boxing training as well.

Today
quick bike ride
Zercher Squats warmup 1x8, 1x5, 3x3
Good Mornings- warmup, 1x8, 3x5
Double Sandbag Lunges- 2x20
sandbag Abs- 3x20 Obliques, 3x20 Situps
Sandbag Shrugs- 3x25


----------



## hopeful dreamer (Feb 23, 2008)

NJexplorer313 said:


> You have some great balance! I used to be able to start from a kneeling postition, and turn into a handstand, but was never able to balance myself to do actual handstand pushups.
> A suggestion for you. While I am not sure of your goals as far as training, an idea to be able to do more pullups, pressups etc.
> More of a conjugate/periodizatiion method would be:
> If your goal is to be able to do more pullups.
> ...


wow, thanks for taking the time to give me such useful advice, it is very much appreciated.

I still need to work on my balance a lot. I need to practice freestanding handstands more frequently. I can't press into handstand from a kneeling position yet, I don't have the strength and my handstand pushups are done with the assistance of the wall. I hope to eventually be able to do freestanding hspus and handstand presses. It has only been the last couple of weeks that I have started to train properly again and follow a better training schedule.

I used to just mainly train chin-ups because they seemed a lot easier for me, but recently I've been concentrating more on pullups as they seem to be where I am weakest. I had been doing them for a couple of weeks with the weighted vest but then I thought I'd try some normal ones for a bit. I could only do 3 pullups and 4 chinups with the vest, it weighs 10kg and I am only about 65kg so that is about 15% of my bodyweight.

I'll definately try to add some variation to the way I do them, as you have suggested. I actually realised the other day that increasing the speed & power at which I do them changes the nature of the exercise. When I do them faster it makes it harder because I am exerting more power to get the lift. I would normally train them at a steady pace which sort of feels most comfortable to me. I might try doing some ladder sets next time.

Thanks for the info, I've learnt a lot

Best regards


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

A newbie here... After 40+ years of a mostly sedentary lifestyle, I've recently caught the exercising bug. Been doing some aerobics, strength training and a bit of yoga using dvd's and programs I tape off of TV (Body Electric, Total Body Workout). Just started about a month ago and I have a lot more energy and feel great! I sure wish I had started years ago. 

After about 50 min. of upper and lower body workout yesterday, I took it easy today and did 45 min. of stretching and yoga postures.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

About an hour of aerobics with strength training using hand weights and the medi-ball.


----------



## hopeful dreamer (Feb 23, 2008)

Yesterday I did nothing, the day before I was practicing going from bar hang to 'skin the cat' and back again and practicing the front and back lever positions a bit, still got a long way to go though.

Today:

5 sets of fingertip pressups x 20 (for speed) 
5 sets of pullups x 8 ( for speed) 
5 sets of handstand pushups x 3 
3 x Bar Hang (for time) 
3 x Hold handstand (for time)


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Great job guys and gals! 
Tru its never too late to start! You will progress fast if you stick with it! And I have actually been interested in some form of yoga for better flexibility and well being. def another weak point of mine is flexibility! 

Today was a good day. I decided to go to the gym, which I havent been to in a while. I did some speed workout, Dumbell farmers walks for conditioning, kettlebell swings, and dumbell full snatches. Was in the gym for longer than I usually like, but it was a much needed workout!


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks for the encouragement.  I started out wanting to do some form of yoga or stretching. I thought it would be easier than doing weights and aerobic stuff. I was so wrong! I have poor flexibility and also when I'm doing the postures (the ones I can do) I'm never quite sure if the form is right. I think somewhere down the line, I'll check out a weekly yoga class or something.

I'm always pressed for time on Mondays, so I just did a 30 min. workout with Body Electric and Margaret Richards that included:
Warm-up
Back
Triceps
Obliques
Inner Thighs
Calves
Cool-down

It was such a simple exercise for the calves but wow could I feel the burn!

Tomorrow I start my first workout using Yourself! Fitness. I'll explain more about that in a separate post.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

30 minutes of cardio with Yourself Fitness. I have cardio scheduled 3 times a week with this program. It was a good workout. I like how they scroll what the next move is at the bottom of the screen and it also shows how much time is left in your session.


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yesterday around 7:00PM
100 fast jump rope skips, 100 jumping jacks, 12 burpees
5 sets as fast as possible, 45 sec rest
then 50 jumping jacks, 30 seconds of fast running in place, 10 burpees
3 sets, 45 sec rest
For some reason my calves take a beating after the jumping jacks. May just need to get used to it. I neglected any specific calf work with my weight training, but thought I was getting enough with the compound movements. I guess not lol. I need to get a pair of good cross trainers. I have been using flat sole Chuck Taylor Converse sneakers, but I dont think they work very good for the cardio stuff


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Felt a bit under the weather today so I chose another 30 min. low impact workout with Body Electric.

Warm-up
Deltoids
Quadriceps
Abdominals
Hamstrings
Cool-down


----------



## hopeful dreamer (Feb 23, 2008)

Yesterday and today I've gone lower reps & more sets.

I'm not keeping track but I'm going for something like 15 sets of 15/20 pressups, 5/6 pullups, 20 squats, holding L-seat, other work hanging from the bar and some handstand training.

Basicall until my arms are knackered, then I'll have a rest tomorrow.


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Today was weights day.
6 sets of 3 Deadlift speed pulls
3 sets 8 Pendlay Rows
Pulled(rowed) weighted sled w/ rope for 3 sets of 10
3 sets 6 pullups


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

today: 30 min of jump rope. 2 min of jumping and 1 min of rest.

tomorrow morning: 

15 min of jump rope

back:
pullups - 4 sets of 5 reps
one-arm dumbbell rows - 5 sets of ten reps (will increase the weight for every 2 sets)

abs:
crunches - 5 sets of 25 reps
vertical bench crunches - 5 sets of 25 reps

i'll prabably do some lunges also.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

30 min. of cardio with Yourself Fitness.


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

great to see everyone keeping up with their exercising! I need to get my *** in gear and stay consistant!


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

OK. Due to my inconsistent weighttraining as of late, I have decided to go back onto a basic starting strength routine. Basically, I will keep the prime movers of the body, and will keep my focus on the major muscle groups.
the schedule will be 3 days a week of weight training.
Weight training days will be:
Day 1
Squats 3x5 warmup to sets, then same weight each set
Bench Press 3x5
Deadlifts 1x5


Day2
Squats 3x5
Military Press 3x5
Pendlay Rows 3x5

Day 3 is same as day 1, except a few isolation exercises for triceps, and posterior chain (glutes, Hams, and low back).
I will continue with my cardiovascular and muscular endurance exercises on non weight training days.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

30 min. workout with Body Electric.

Warm-up
Pectorals
Biceps
Deltoids
Inner Thighs
Cool-down


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Great job Karen! Glad to see you sticking with it!
My mother is wanting to purchase a bike to ride around the town. I told her the hardest part is sticking with it. But once you get in that mode, you dont want to stop lol


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

I agree, I can't believe how addicting exercise can be.

Today: 30 min. cardio workout with Y!F


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

30 min. workout with Body Electric

Warm-up
Biceps
Triceps
Obliques
Inner Thighs
Hamstrings
Cool-down


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

30 min. workout with Y!F focusing on core body strength. ugh...killer crunches!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-abs:
crunches - 5 sets of 25 reps
vertical bench crunches - 5 sets of 25 reps

-jump rope for 30 minutes. 

-pull-ups


----------



## hopeful dreamer (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi all, just to let you know I'm still sticking with the training, I haven't forgot, just wasn't keeping a proper record of the training I done. I trained for 4 days consecutively last week and completely knackered myself out and had to rest for about 5 days.

Today I've done:

3 sets - Press to headstand x 3 (straight legs, repeated without feet touching floor or jumping)
3 sets - Pushups x 15 (for speed, feet elevated on sofa and done on pushup bars, chest to floor)
3 sets - Pseudo-Planche pushups x 5 (on pushup bars)
3 sets - chinups x 10 (for speed)
3 sets - Bar Hang (for time, with L-sit or knees to chest as long as possible)
3 sets - One leg squats (3 on each leg, I still need assistance to do them with the left leg so do more to compensate)
3 sets - Handstand hold on fingertips (10s)
3 sets - Balanced handstand (25s avg)
3 sets - L-Sit hold (25s avg, on pushups bars)
3 sets - Squats x 25 (with 10kg weighted vest)
3 sets - Bar hang to skin the cat & reverse x 3
3 sets - Handstand pressups x3 (forehead touching floor)

I'm gonna get this press to handstand one day, I swear lol

Nothing worthwhile achieving comes easy, it just takes determination.

This is inspirational:

[youtube:3mtsgzgv]R7PQreNcF-Q[/youtube:3mtsgzgv]

Good work with training everyone, keep it up!


----------



## hopeful dreamer (Feb 23, 2008)

the_outsider said:


> was that you? :eek :clap :clap :clap


lol No sorry, I probably should have pointed that out, I'm a lot uglier and not as fit, and I'm a man.

This is me (from last August)
[youtube:vm9wo2wj]6YMMet4LZlI[/youtube:vm9wo2wj]


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

that was pretty good hopeful dreamer. 



today:

-bench press: 5 sets of 10 reps

-jump rope for 30 min.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

45 min. workout with Yourself! Fitness focusing on upper body strength training.


----------



## metabeta (Feb 20, 2008)

Haven't been exercising for 5 days, but I did today. This is my second day without cigarettes and I have more energy already, I've been using nicotine-gum, though.

- 30 minutes cycling. 
- 2x5 benchpress (65kg)
- 2x25 situps
- 2x8 curls (40kg)
- 1x12 latissimus (60kg) 

Just warming up today really since I haven't been training with weights for a while.
Been trying to lose some weight.. Going to work out daily from now on. It really helps with my SA.


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Happy Easter! I havent posted in a few days either.
Lets see... Wed: Squats 3x5, Standing Militaries 3x5, DB snatches 3x5, abs- side bends and leg raises

Fri I put in Billy Blank's Cardio Bootcamp. really liking it! It is 30 minutes long. I try to do all the movements they do in the video, but really end up uncordinated, and just do my own thing. Lots of leg kicks and punches and Judo chops

later today I was planning on Squats, Bench, and Deadlift, along with some pullups, triceps and abs. I'm thinking sandbags!

BTW


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

the_outsider said:


> NJexplorer313 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Easter! I havent posted in a few days either.
> ...


Thanks man! I'm not a huge fan of Isolation stuff. The only time I use it is if I am trying to gain a little hypertrophy in a particular area


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Tonight was:
squats 3x5, Deads 1x5, Bench Press 3x5
Sandbag lying presses/Tricep ext. 2x10, 1 set Incline pushups(pressups for hopeful) to failure.
Tomorrow will be some form of cardio/muscle endurance, abs and pullups
overall I'm pleased with this routine so far!


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

the_outsider said:


> NJexplorer313 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man! I'm not a huge fan of Isolation stuff. The only time I use it is if I am trying to gain a little hypertrophy in a particular area
> ...


100 lbs squat jumps is some serious stuff! I remember seeing some Chinese kid on youtube doing some crazy weight to bodyweight stuff. He was ALL fast twitch! I think he was under 150lbs, but had some serious strength and Ups!


----------



## hopeful dreamer (Feb 23, 2008)

the_outsider said:


> your vid was good sh*t man. i always wanted to do those and probably could seeing as how i can throw up 135lbs. on a barbell military press 3-5x, but i'm always afraid i'll get f*cked up trying to get into the headstand. :b


Thanks man. I just checked out that Frank Yang guy on youtube, he's just awesome, pure muscle & power.

Yeah, getting up in handstand is the hardest thing, you could try a headstand first to get used to being upside down a bit. The first time I tried I put some pillows down off the bed and did it on carpet. My arms & upper body was incredibly weak and skinny as I'd never done no training before and my technique was poor. I ended up sort of doing a somersault and then catch myself with my arms and pushup to handstand needless to I just ended up in a heap upside down on my head. My brother come over, and he tried, he is a lot heavier than me, he nearly knocked the wall down lol. I tried again after and I managed to do one, and I done then another. Then I was too scared to try one for about a week. Then I just started doing them all the time.

Those one leg squats are awesome. I've neglected training the legs until recently, I can do 3 one leg squats with right leg but 0 with the left. I'm gonna keep working on it. I'll use some dumbells when I get stronger.

Yesterday I did some more work on the legs, one leg squats, lunges, I was doing some hop jumps on one leg. I was also doing some stretching, I can just about manage to pushup into a back bridge, can touch my toes but not get my hands flat on the ground. I did a couple of L-sits on my fingertips, I can do about 20s the target is 60s. I was doing some training to stretch my legs. I've realised the benefit of stretching and being flexible as well so am going to incorporate that in my training as well. I used to do a bit of martial arts when I was younger, I was quite good with the front split, but my side split has always been crap so I'm trying to work on it.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Yesterday: 30 min. flexibility with YF
Today: 30 min. cardio kickboxing with Total Body Workout


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Some more Billy Blanks Bootcamp today.
I am down to about 228 pounds from 242. I have lost muscle mass, but the better flexibility and cardiovascular benefits, not to mention the better I feel more than make up for it!
Keep it going everyone!


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Good job Joe!

Today: 30 min. upper body workout with YF.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Yesterday: My first Physical Challenge with YF. The program gives you a Physical Challenge after every 10 workouts to gauge your progress.

Today: About an hour workout with Total Body Workout, using stability ball, medi ball and exertube.


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

TruSeeker777 said:


> Yesterday: My first Physical Challenge with YF. The program gives you a Physical Challenge after every 10 workouts to gauge your progress.


So how did you do??Thats a cool feature! I'm guessing this is what a personal trainer would do

Last night:
Sandbag swing throughs 3x20, BP 2x20, Lunges 3x16, snatches 3x10, pullups 3x8


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

I got set back with a nasty injury. I should be back up and strong within a week. For now I'm just doing what I can :sigh


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

NJexplorer313 said:


> TruSeeker777 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday: My first Physical Challenge with YF. The program gives you a Physical Challenge after every 10 workouts to gauge your progress.
> ...


When you first begin the program, you do a series of squats, crunches, push-ups, jumping jacks, etc. in a certain amount of time, so it knows about where you are fitness-wise and what your target heart rate should be, and it builds the program around that. Anyway, I increased in all those areas but not by much. I'm ok with that. I'm just hoping by my next physical challenge, I'll see a bigger change.

Today: 30 min of cardio with Total Body Workout, and about 20 min. strength training with Body Electric.


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

TruSeeker777 said:


> NJexplorer313 said:
> 
> 
> > TruSeeker777 said:
> ...


You will see a bigger change next time I am sure! You are staying consistant, and as long as your diet is in order, you will continue to improve!


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

30 minutes of light jog on treadmill. 
A big goal for me is to eventually play mens softball. I have been wanting to get back on the ball field since little league! Those were the days!


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Yesterday: 30 min. strength training with Total Body Workout
Today: 30 min. lower body workout with Yourself Fitness


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yesterday was 5x5 linear style (ramping weight up each work set)
warmup: 8 laps of light jogging
Squats 5x5
BP 5x5
Rows 5x5
Assis: weighted hyperextensions, DB snatches, cable rows, abs

I found a pretty kick *** gym within a 20 minute drive from me. Believe it or not, Bally's total fitness. This one in particular is great because it is like a dungeon. You walk into the back hallway, and there are 5 different rooms. Each room has different kinds of equipment in them. Mainly freeweights and dumbells, but 1 has machines, and another with TV's and treadmills. There is also a small oval track where you can either walk or jog on. If I could give this gym a name, I'd call it the ultimate gym for the Socially Anxious!

The great part about it was everyone was in their own little zones just lifting and didnt seem to care too much what the other people where doing. 
I am really considering joining. They also have 4 different locations in the area, and from what I am told, each has its own theme. 
I have always thought of Ballys as some sort of big, social, yuppy chain gym like most chain gyms are. I was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

I may need surgery :cry


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

I hope you don't need surgery scairy. :hug

Still working out here.

Today: 30 min. lower body workout with Yourself Fitness


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Havent posted in a little while. I have been considering joining the Army National Guard Reserves. Basically not sure what to do with my life, and think it is the best choice for me.
Anyway, I have been continuing my weight training, but am only lifting weights 2 times per week, Tues and Thursdays.
Mondays, Wed and Sundays I am running, and doing some circuit training with bodyweight exercises for muscular endurance.
My goals are Loosing about 10 -15 pounds, and try to maintain muscle mass.
Being able to run 1 mile under 7:30, and try and work up to 2 miles without stopping.
I should have no problems with pushups, or situps, but will continue to train these movements to keep in good shape.
The Initial PT requirments are running 1 mile in 8:30 or less, 13 pushups, and 17 situps. My first day running yesterday, I was able to muster a mile in 8:23, under the required time, but have set the goal of 7:30 or less, and beable to complete 2 miles nonstop to get a headstart in Basic Training.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

I've been riding my bike to work for the past month now, mon-friday 3 miles to work and 3 miles back

Also running 15 minutes every other day on the treadmill and i'll slowly start to increase it to 20 and 25 min

Weights on the days i'm not running for upper body, i've only done a little research on this using this site http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html I'm doing 15reps x 3 sets dumbell curls, 15reps x 3 sets Barbell Behind Neck Press, 10reps x 3 Tricep extensions and pushups / situps


----------



## poppet (Feb 7, 2008)

I went for a 3 hour hike in the wonderful peak district and got soaked through to the skin, but still it felt good when I got to the pub and had a nice pint of real ale and a superb lunch with my hubby! 

I want to loose a bit of weight and get fit so i can keep up with my other half who has alpine genes and longer legs than me  It's a shame that exercise, especially in the fresh air, always gives me such a huge appetite...


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

100 Lunges
100 Squats
50 pushups
300 Jumping Jacks.

My bloody treadmill is broken and i am being slack. I hate riding the stationary bike - it hurts and i can't maintain a wandering mind whilst on it like i can when on a treadmill. I need to get over my fear and go outside and jog or walk or something. ****!


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

-abs:
crunches - 5 sets of 25 reps
vertical bench crunches - 5 sets of 25 reps

-shoulders

-jogged for an hour and a half.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

one hour of kickboxing training (shadow boxing, bag work, sparring training, and conditioning).
22 minutes of anaerobic exercise on my exercise bike (two minutes regular pace followed by 1 minute as fast as I can -- repeatedly). I immediately followed this with three sets of 20 push ups and 20 crunches without any rest time.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

This is a great thread!

I didn't do any cardio today, I only lifted:

Bench: 135(11) 145(9) 145 (9) 155(6)
Incline bench: 95(11) 105(9) 105(9) 105(9)
Shoulder Press: 30(10) x's 4
Rope pulldown: 70(12) 80(11) 80(10) 80(9)
Dip machine 140(12) 130(10) 130(10) 130(10)

Plus, some good ol abs


----------

